# Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

*Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Moin!


Ich habe noch keinen Fußballthread zur aktuellen WM in Rußland gefunden. Deswegen dachte ich mir machst mal einen auf. Falls es doch schon einen gibt und ich den übersehen habe, bitte löschen!
Das Spiel Portugal gegen Spanien war ja gestern der Knaller! Ronaldo hat einen guten Start hingelegt. Hoffentlich verletzt er sich nicht im Laufe des Turniers, das wäre für die ganze portugiesische Mannschaft schlecht.
Morgen spielt Deutschland gegen Mexiko, da freue ich mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich bin diese WM für Russland. Die deutsche Nationalmannschaft kann mich mal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich finde das total faszinierend, wenn die Menschen dort im  Stadion begeistert mitfiebern. Eigentlich wollte ich auch hin, weil es zu keiner Zeit leichter ist, entspannte Menschen aus aller Welt zu treffen. 

Gönne den Russen auch, dass sie weit kommen, wenngleich ich es bezweifle.

Schön, dass man Palina Rojinski hingeschickt hat und nicht nen Russophoben . 

счастья!


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wurde bei der WM-Vergabe für Russland denn nicht mächtig beschissen?

Finde es hochinteressant, wenn Özil und Gündogan für ihre Unterstützung eines Despoten abgewatscht werden, man dann aber Putin die Klinke in die Hand drückt.
Ts ts ts...


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wurde bei der WM-Vergabe für Russland denn nicht mächtig beschissen?
> 
> Finde es hochinteressant, wenn Özil und Gündogan für ihre Unterstützung eines Despoten abgewatscht werden, man dann aber Putin die Klinke in die Hand drückt.
> Ts ts ts...



Ja, da wurde sicherlich genauso so geschummelt wie unter den folgenden Dispoten:
Katar, Griechenland, Deutschland.....


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Umtiti hat die Sportart verwechselt.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Argentinien :Island war doch mal ein schönes Match, die zweite Halbzeit zwar nicht mehr wirklich ansehnlich aber sehr spannend.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich finde, bis jetzt ist es ein ganz gutes Turnier. Was ich so an Spielen gesehen hab, war immer unterhaltsam. 
Überall gabs interessante Einzelaktionen, gute wie schlechte ^^ Kann so weitergehen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Echt? Für mich war bisher nur das Spiel Portugal - Spanien auf wirklich hohem Niveau.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Also nen richtiges Gurkenspiel hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Das war in der Vergangenheit schon ganz anders.
Hab aber wie gesagt nicht jedes Match gesehen. Vllt auch nur Glück gehabt


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Umtiti hat die Sportart verwechselt.



Mag sein, die Frage ist aber, ob er Handball oder Basketball spielen wollte. Aber ich bezweifel, dass es für den THW Kiel oder Bayern München (warum zum Teufel haben die eine gute Basketball-Mannschaft?) reichen würde.


Ich verfolge das Prinzip, wenn  man sich keine Hoffnung macht, kann diese auch nicht geschmälert werden: Deutschland wird nicht Weltmeister.


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Hab grad mein erstes und auch schönstes WM Spiel gesehen.

Viva la Mexico... Viva la Revolution


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Schade. Ein schlechter Start für Deutschland. Aber noch sind sie nicht draussen. Vielleicht fangen sie sich ja noch.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mag sein, die Frage ist aber, ob er Handball oder Basketball spielen wollte. Aber ich bezweifel, dass es für den THW Kiel oder Bayern München (warum zum Teufel haben die eine gute Basketball-Mannschaft?) reichen würde.


Sein aktueller Verein FC Barcelona ist seit 2011 durchgehend Hanball-Meister in Spanien und auch in der Champions-League nicht all zu schlecht. Vielleicht hat er ja da mit trainiert  .

@Deutsche Eröffnung: Ähnlich schlecht wie Frankreich, nur mit weniger Glück.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das war Gegenpressing der schlimmsten Sorte... Dann lieber sicher mit zwei engen Viererketten spielen und auf Konter hoffen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das war nicht sehr schön anzusehen. Das bisher beste Spiel war Spanien gegen Portugal. Aber schrieb ich ja schon mal am Anfang.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=U8t6Ub_Xy3I


Edit: By the way... die Brasilianer bekleckern sich heute Abend aber auch nicht mit Ruhm.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War eben in einem Eiscafe, in dem fast nur Brasilianer und paar Schweizer (und Italiener) waren... in Düsseldorf. Total lustig.  
Die Brasilianer haben heftig mitgefiebert.

Habe bisher kein Spiel komplett gesehen und es abgesehen vom Finale auch nicht unbedingt vor.

Mich interessieren die Menschen mehr als der Sport, der sie verbindet.


----------



## Pladdaah (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

möglicherweise bekommen wir nach dem EM-Wunder  das WM-Wunder Islands zu sehen - das wär mal eine Geschichte


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Schade. Ein schlechter Start für Deutschland. Aber noch sind sie nicht draussen. Vielleicht fangen sie sich ja noch.



Tradition muss erhalten bleiben.
Der Weltmeister fährt nach der Vorrunde nach Hause.
War schon 2010 und 2014 so. Wieso also nicht auch 2018?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tradition muss erhalten bleiben.
> Der Weltmeister fährt nach der Vorrunde nach Hause.
> War schon 2010 und 2014 so. Wieso also nicht auch 2018?


Ich glaube nicht an solche "Systematiken".


----------



## seahawk (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wäre aber schon schön und verdient. Wer bei einer WM ist und sich schon auf den Urlaub freut, hat halt wenige Motivation unnötig lange bei der WM zu bleiben. 

*„Sportschule ist doch super“,* scherzte Kroos, der gerade an der Seite von Weltstar Cristiano Ronaldo die Champions League gewann, *„denn wir sind ja hier, um Sport zu treiben.* Es ist absolut okay. *Und da ist die Vorfreude auf den anschließenden Urlaub umso größer.“*


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tradition muss erhalten bleiben.
> Der Weltmeister fährt nach der Vorrunde nach Hause.
> War schon 2010 und 2014 so. Wieso also nicht auch 2018?



Ich glaube zwar auch nicht an Statistiken im Fußball (da kannste alles beliebige reininterpretieren was du willst) aber verdient hätten sies nach der Nummer gestern auf jeden Fall.

Vorteil: Der mich unglaublich nervende WM-Hype hier wäre schneller vorbei. Man meint grade Fußball wäre das Wichtigste der Welt (dabei ists so ziemlich das unwichtigste überhaupt).
Nachteil: Man kann nicht mehr so entspannt einkaufen gehen wie aktuell wenn ein Spiel ist und gefühlt die ganze Bevölkerung von der Straße weg ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorteil: Der mich unglaublich nervende WM-Hype hier wäre schneller vorbei. Man meint grade Fußball wäre das Wichtigste der Welt (dabei ists so ziemlich das unwichtigste überhaupt).
> Nachteil: Man kann nicht mehr so entspannt einkaufen gehen wie aktuell wenn ein Spiel ist und gefühlt die ganze Bevölkerung von der Straße weg ist.


Inwiefern macht sich dieser Hype für dich bemerkbar?
Wenn man nicht grad durch die Altstadt läuft, bekommt man doch gar nichts davon mit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Es gibt kein anderes Gesprächsthema mehr auf der Arbeit. Kein anderes Thema mehr unter den meisten Bekannten. Auf der Geburtstagsparty des Kollegen steht ein Fernseher im Garten - wieder kein anderes Thema. Draußen fahren die Affen mit Deutschlandfähnchen am Auto rum die sich gelegentlich ablösen und auf der Autobahn zu Geschossen werden. Gefühlt jedes zweite Produkt im Laden ist jetzt die "WM-Edition". Vereinsproben und -treffen fallen aus weil es wichtiger ist Marokkanern beim laufen zuzusehen was sonst jahrelang keine Sau interessiert und die Hälfte der Zuseher nicht mal weiß wo Marokko liegt. Und wehe man erwähnt dass es einem eigentlich egal ist wie die Deutschen gespielt haben oder geht sogar nicht mit auf die Saufparty beim Spiel - sofort biste der Außenseiter unter Leuten, die zum großen Teil sonst den Rest des Jahres auch nicht wirklich Fußballfans sind. Die Liste solcher Beispiele ist endlos.

Glaub mir wenn du wie ich einer bist den Fußball wirklich nicht interessiert ist die ganze Sache einfach nur nervtötend. 

Ganz extrem ists dann wenn du das Spiel mehr oder weniger sehen "musst" wie gestern (ich hatte einen Auftritt und auf dem Fest wurde später die Leinwand gezückt) und ich ein paar Stunden vorher schon aus Spaß gesagt hatte "die verlieren heut eh. So eins-null oder so". Die Gesichter nach dem Spiel waren spitze. Der Antifußballer der Gruppe hat als einziger richtig gelegen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich glaube, wegen Russland ist dieser "Hype" doch sowieso merklich im Keller.
Viele boykottieren die WM nur deshalb, vor vier bzw. acht Jahren war das schon ganz anders, da hat man in jedem Kuhkaff vor Ort Autos mit Deutschlandfähnchen vorbeifahren sehen.

Bin ja gespannt, wie das die nächste WM wird, wenn die im Winter stattfindet, nur weil das ein paar reiche Scheichs so wollten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glaub mir wenn du wie ich einer bist den Fußball wirklich nicht interessiert ist die ganze Sache einfach nur nervtötend.


Das, was du erzählst, klingt plausibel. In meinem Bekanntenkreis spricht kaum einer über Fußball.
Ist doch eine willkommene Abwechslung zur restlichen Zeit im Jahr, in der Menschen nur darüber sprechen, wie schlimm und dumm Donald Trump sei. 

Ich freue mich über die vielen Touristen, die es nicht bis nach Russland geschafft haben und sich die Spiele bei uns anschauen. 
Wir trafen gestern Kroaten und Nigerianer, wobei die vermutlich nicht extra aus ihrer Heimat angereist waren. War eigentlich ne schöne Stimmung in der Stadt.

Achja, beim nächsten Spiel der Russen werde ich mich auf jeden Fall den Autokorsos anschließen, sofern sie gewinnen. Das ist lustig. Ich hoffe nur, die haben zuvor nicht viel getrunken.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mein schlechtester Tipp heute war England gegen Tunesien mit "nur" dem Sieger und dem Torverhältnis richtig. So kann es weiter gehen


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, wie das die nächste WM wird, wenn die im Winter stattfindet, nur weil das ein paar reiche Scheichs so wollten.


Im Sommer haben die mal locker 50 Grad. Angeblich haben sie auch klimatisierte Stadien.
Aber eigentlich sowieso ein Skandal... so ein Land hat mit Fußball nichts am Hut. Die haben nur viel Geld.
Und angeblich sollen beim Bau der Fußballstadien mehr Arbeiter gestorben sein als beim Bau der Pyramiden in Ägypten.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sowieso ein Skandal... so ein Land hat mit Fußball nichts am Hut. Die haben nur viel Geld.
> Und angeblich sollen beim Bau der Fußballstadien mehr Arbeiter gestorben sein als beim Bau der Pyramiden in Ägypten.


Die Vergabe an Russland ist da auch schon nahe dran.
Ein Land, dessen Regierung offen Homophobie zelebriert, unliebsame Politiker, Oligarchen und ehemalige Geheimdienstmitarbeiter umbringen oder deportieren lässt und im Ausland Despoten unter die Arme greift....
Und während die Fußballfans nun jubeln, hungern sich andere zu Tode.
Dass bei der Vergabe vermutlich genauso beschissen wurde, wie für Quatar, lasse ich dabei mal außen vor, bei der WM 2006 ist auch nichts mit rechten Dingen zugegeangen.

Mir wäre jedenfalls England wesentlich lieber gewesen, deswegen hoffen ich auch, dass die in Russland gewinnen (ich weiß, als Deutscher klingt das jetzt quasis schon nach Hochverrat).


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Vergabe an Russland ist da auch schon nahe dran.
> Ein Land, dessen Regierung offen Homophobie zelebriert, unliebsame Politiker, Oligarchen und ehemalige Geheimdienstmitarbeiter umbringen oder deportieren lässt und im Ausland Despoten unter die Arme greift....
> Und während die Fußballfans nun jubeln, hungern sich andere zu Tode.
> Dass bei der Vergabe vermutlich genauso beschissen wurde, wie für Quatar, lasse ich dabei mal außen vor, bei der WM 2006 ist auch nichts mit rechten Dingen zugegeangen.


Die politischen und humanitären Zustände in Rußland sind alles andere als optimal. Damit hast du Recht!
Aber Rußland hat  schon immer mit Fußball zu tun gehabt. Quatar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe ja auf ein Team als Weltmeistern, das noch keinen Titel hat. Also Portugal z.B. oder Belgien. Würde mich freuen.
Den Franzosen kann man es gönnen. Den Engländern auch. 
Argentinien ist nicht stark genug. Messi ist schon über seinen Zenit hinaus.
Brasilien hat das Problem, dass Neymar nicht voll da ist.
Mal abwarten. Am Ende schaffen es die Russen.


----------



## Ray2015 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wegen Russland ist dieser "Hype" doch sowieso merklich im Keller.



Genau... wegen dem bösen bösen Russland natürlich. Nicht eher wegen so Pfeifen wie Özil und Gündöner (kein Plan wie der heißt)? Nicht etwa weil die deutsche Nationalmannschaft einfach nur "Die Mannschaft" heißt? Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass noch nicht mal die Nationalflagge auf dem Trikot ist. Nein, sie wird nicht mal mehr oben bei dem Phnktestand im TV gezeigt. Aber wegen Russland natürlich... ich verstehe.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass noch nicht mal die Nationalflagge auf dem Trikot ist. Nein, sie wird nicht mal mehr oben bei dem Phnktestand im TV gezeigt. Aber wegen Russland natürlich... ich verstehe.


Fake News!
Ich sehe da durchaus Flaggen (und ein falsches Ergebnis, das war die eigentliche News zu dem Bild):
http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-1302102-1200_amp_16x9-vwei-1302102.jpg


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Aber eine Deutschlandflagge auf dem Trikot?


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Polen hat ja mal eben voll auf die Fresse bekommen. Aber immerhin haben sie noch ein Tor geschossen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Aber das zweite Tor muss man sich erst mal so einfangen. Herrlich.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Gündöner



Der Mann heißt Ilkay Gündogan. Und nur weil er eine politisch fragwürdige Aktion gemacht hat, muss man ihn nicht verschmähen.



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass noch nicht mal die Nationalflagge auf dem Trikot ist.



Warum soll die Nationalflagge auf's Trikot? Der Adler ist doch drauf. Und ich sehe bei anderen Mannschaften auch nur entweder die Nationalwappen oder die des jeweiligen Fußballbundes.

Und da es noch Leute gibt, die dem Kaiserreich hinterhertrauern: Da der DFB während der Kaiserzeit gegründet wurde und es damals üblich war, die Trikotfarben gemäß der Landesfarbe zu wählen, hat man das schwarz und weiß der preußischen Fahne genommen. Das bedeutet, die Nationalmannschaft läuft in Trikots herum, die einer deutschen Fahne entsprechen, nur eben einer, die nicht mehr verwendet wird.


----------



## RtZk (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wirklich traurig wie viele hier gegen ihr eigenes Land schießen....


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das zweite Tor muss man sich erst mal so einfangen. Herrlich.


Ja das war ein krasser Torwart Fehler.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wirklich traurig wie viele hier gegen ihr eigenes Land schießen....



Auch hier schweift es halt immer mehr ab und es geht nicht mehr um den Sport. Zumindest nicht Vordergründig. Zum Thema Landesfarben fällt mir ein das man ja ein Trikot in Schwarz, ne Hose in Rot und Stutzen in Gold anfertigen könnte. Aber dann sähen die Spieler aus wie Testbilder und die Kritik wäre wohl ein Aufschrei in den Sozialen Netzwerken über den aggressiven, neuen Nationalstolz der "Nazis". Mal im Ernst, ich hab Heute gelesen das man aus der Jungen Linken dazu Aufruft Deutsche Fahnen zu zerstören! Dazu fällt einem nix mehr ein und wenn ich einen erwische der unsere Fahnen vom Auto anpackt gibt es eine aufs Maul aber direkt, ohne umschweife und Worte. Und zur WM, ich fände mal ne Überraschung gut, so Island im Finale oder so. Bei den Deutschen sollte man Spiel 2 Abwarten, wenn das nicht oder nur geringfügig besser wird bin ich mal gespannt. Bierhoff hat ja schon gesagt das der Trainerstab sich erklären muss. So und nu schau ich Russland vs Ägypten und hoffe das der Bessere gewinnt. Drücke aber meinen vielen Bekannten zuliebe den Russen die Daumen...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bei den Deutschen sollte man Spiel 2 Abwarten, wenn das nicht oder nur geringfügig besser wird bin ich mal gespannt.


Wenn sie das auch verlieren dann können sie nach Hause fahren. Ich hoffe mal nicht!

Edit: Rußland ist schon mal im Achtelfinale!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

RUSSIJE, RUSSIJE, RUSSIJE!


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie das auch verlieren dann können sie nach Hause fahren. Ich hoffe mal nicht!
> 
> Edit: Rußland ist schon mal im Achtelfinale!



Ja aber ich freue mich dann hoffentlich auf Veränderungen, da ich immer glaube das es ein Irrtum ist zu lange an Trainern festzuhalten. Auf Vereinsebene sind meiner Meinung nach so 5-6 Jahre Sinnvoll und im Nationalelf Bereich halte ich so um die 10 Jahre für Sinnvoll. Ausnahmen gibt es immer aber diese bestätigen am Ende nur die Regel. 
Ja Russland ist durch, gut für die WM im eigenen Land.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem weiblichen Kommentar von Claudia Neumann? Da gehen ja viele ganz schön unter die Gürtellinie in den Sozialen-Netzwerken. Also die Stimme finde ich jetzt nicht nervig aber sie hat das selbe Problem wie auch viele Männliche Kollegen, es wird einfach viel zu viel geredet. Dinge die man gerade selber am TV gesehen hat sollten nicht unmittelbar erklärt werden. Es ist ja nicht mehr so wie Früher, in meiner Kindheit, da wurden ja die Audiospuren von TV Übertragungen auch im Radio gesendet. Is klar das man dann etwas mehr erzählen muss.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem weiblichen Kommentar von Claudia Neumann?



Mir ist das völlig egal, ob da eine Frau sitzt und redet oder ein Mann. Frauensport wird im Fernsehen auch von Männern kommentiert. Und Claudia Neumann macht das genauso gut bzw. schlecht wie ihre männlichen Kollegen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mir ist das völlig egal, ob da eine Frau sitzt und redet oder ein Mann. Frauensport wird im Fernsehen auch von Männern kommentiert. Und Claudia Neumann macht das genauso gut bzw. schlecht wie ihre männlichen Kollegen.



Ich mochte zum Beispiel immer gerne Sabine Töpperwien hören. Viele fahren da wohl den Macho-Tripp und denken Frauen hätten da nix zu suchen, dabei gibt es ja jetzt schon männliche Kollegen die unerträglicher sind.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> männliche Kollegen die unerträglicher sind.



Das stimmt.

Steffen Simon
Fast alle Sky-Kommentaren
Der RTL Kommentator von den Quali-Spielen.


----------



## Pladdaah (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem weiblichen Kommentar von Claudia Neumann?


ich komm mit der Stimme überhaupt nicht auf n grünen Zweig, ich weiß auch nicht - ich switch dann auf einen anderen Sender ^^


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

und bitte nicht Béla Réthy vergessen...


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich finde es einfach rückständig dass während des Spiels kein Experte mitkommentiert. 
Ich will Erklärungen, und nicht erst 30 Min später durch "Experten" wie Matthäus. 
Obendrein sind die Analysen eh immer zu kurz oder einfach belangloses Gequatsche.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem weiblichen Kommentar von Claudia Neumann?


Im Spiel versucht sie, wie ein Typ zu klingen. Da das extrem gekünstelt wirkt und sich bescheuert anhört, empfinde ich es auch als extrem nervig. Habe mir extra Videos angeschaut, in denen die Dame auch normal spricht. Wieso denn nicht auch im Spiel?
Schlechter als ihre Kollegen beim ARD oder ZDF ist sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> und bitte nicht Béla Réthy vergessen...



Béla Réthy ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz so schlecht wie ein Steffen Simon und seine anderen ARD-Kollegen. Außerdem gehört er für mich einfach zu wichtigen Fußballspielen im ZDF. 
Eine Fußballübertragung ohne Béla Réthy im ZDF ist keine richtige Fußballübertragung.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Béla Réthy ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz so schlecht wie ein Steffen Simon und seine anderen ARD-Kollegen. Außerdem gehört er für mich einfach zu wichtigen Fußballspielen im ZDF.
> Eine Fußballübertragung ohne Béla Réthy im ZDF ist keine richtige Fußballübertragung.


Weil man glaubt er bekommt einen Orgasmus wenn Neuer einen Ball hält?^^ Er ist auch kein guter Kommentator. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Werner Hansch fand ich immer ganz cool, typisch Ruhrpott halt mit seinen Sprüchen.

Aber ansonsten ist mir ehrlich egal, wer da kommentiert. Die nehmen sich doch alle nicht viel. 
Ich mein, was sollen die mir auch sagen. Ich seh doch selber das Spiel ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Eine Fußballübertragung ohne Béla Réthy im ZDF ist keine richtige Fußballübertragung.



Ich finde den Unsympathisch^^ Dann lieber Werner Hansch und Heribert Faßbender.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ja aber ich freue mich dann hoffentlich auf Veränderungen, da ich immer glaube das es ein Irrtum ist zu lange an Trainern festzuhalten. Auf Vereinsebene sind meiner Meinung nach so 5-6 Jahre Sinnvoll und im Nationalelf Bereich halte ich so um die 10 Jahre für Sinnvoll. Ausnahmen gibt es immer aber diese bestätigen am Ende nur die Regel.
> Ja Russland ist durch, gut für die WM im eigenen Land.


Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Jogi nach dieser WM aufhört. Egal wie sie für Deutschland ausgeht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich mochte immer so aufgeräumten und unparteiischen Kommentar wie den von Fritz v. Thurn und Taxis zum Beispiel. Werner Hansch gehört noch zu der alten Schule, da waren fast alle durchweg gut zu hören finde ich. Aber auch Klaus Töpperwien oder Rudi Brückner waren/sind Klasse. Wenn auch manche nur als Radioreporter tätig waren. Wolf Fuß hat sich meiner Meinung nach mit den Jahren zu einem Reif-Klon entwickelt. Ich mag diesen Modernen Slang nicht so, No Look Pass oder Abschlüsse usw. dazu häufig Polemik. Aber es gibt auch noch gute, Thomas Wark fand ich bei der WM jetzt hier ganz angenehm.
Bela Rethy geht gar nicht und ich kann genauso wenig Tom Barthels ab. Die sind selten unparteiisch und gehen immer schon voll ab obwohl noch nix los is auf´m Feld. Wirken deshalb auf mich immer so gekünstelt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich  finde das alle im Ganzen ihre Arbeit gut machen, sie bringen nicht nur Fakten sondern auch  Emotionen und Spannung da rein. 
Ohne Kommentatoren wäre es trostlos.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich  finde das alle im Ganzen ihre Arbeit gut machen, sie bringen nicht nur Fakten sondern auch  Emotionen und Spannung da rein.
> Ohne Kommentatoren wäre es trostlos.


Welche Fakten? "Das war ein ungenauer Pass"? 
Die sollen bei den Emotionen bleiben und dann noch jemanden für die Fakten neben hinsetzen, jemanden der sich wirklich auskennt.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Emotionen können die doch auch nicht. Dann mal lieber auf Rai1 oder Rai2 schauen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche Fakten? "Das war ein ungenauer Pass"?
> Die sollen bei den Emotionen bleiben und dann noch jemanden für die Fakten neben hinsetzen, jemanden der sich wirklich auskennt.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Kennst du dich besser aus?  Ich denke 70-80% der Zuschauer die WM gucken nicht. Es geht auch um Hintergrundinfos usw aus der Fußballgeschichte. Natürlich haben die sich die vorher aufgeschrieben.
Aber dennoch... ich wüßte das alles so nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kennst du dich besser aus?  Ich denke 70-80% der Zuschauer die WM gucken nicht. Es geht auch um Hintergrundinfos usw aus der Fußballgeschichte. Natürlich haben die sich die vorher aufgeschrieben.
> Aber dennoch... ich wüßte das alles so nicht.


Ja kenne ich mich. Ich bekomme weit mehr vom Spiel mit wenn ich auf stumm schalte und mich dann aufs Spiel konzentriere. Aber das mache ich selten. 
Ich will halt mehr erklärt haben als irgendwelche allgemeinen Äußerungen, die man wie beim Bingo alle abhaken könnte. 
Ich rede halt gerne über Taktik anstatt auf irgendwelchen Schiri-Entscheidungen oder TW-Fehler oder sonstige Individualfehler rumzuhaken weil ich sonst nichts sagen kann. 

Mich interessiert es nicht wie die letzten 3 WM-Begegnungen ausgegangen wenn diese im Jahre Schnee waren. Mich interessieren keine Geburtstage. Ich will die Aufstellung und Formation erklärt bekommen, welche Vorteile sich warum aus der speziellen Spielerwahl ergeben. So genau könnte ich mich sicher vorbereiten, nur habe ich die Zeit nicht. 

Nur solange die Diskussion um den Fußball auf irgendwelchen stumpfsinnigen Streitereien über Schiris und so Sprüche wie "sie müssen vorne Druck/hinten dicht machen" aufbaut, bleibt das Niveau eben so weit unten. Das macht DAZN um Welten besser. Das ist auch bei American Football besser, da wird halt mehr erklärt anstatt das zu beschreiben was ohnehin jeder am Bildschirm sieht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Emotionen können die doch auch nicht. Dann mal lieber auf Rai1 oder Rai2 schauen.



100 % Agree 

@Leob12 
genau das, was du ansprichst ist es doch was so gut wie jedem der Kommentatoren abgeht. Egal ob Mann oder Frau, es wird nur noch Belangloser Mist gelabert, nur um was zu sagen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> 100 % Agree
> 
> @Leob12
> genau das, was du ansprichst ist es doch was so gut wie jedem der Kommentatoren abgeht. Egal ob Mann oder Frau, es wird nur noch Belangloser Mist gelabert, nur um was zu sagen.



Natürlich, du hast vollkommen recht, und das ist ja auch das Problem. Diverse historische Sachen sollten maximal als Lückenfüller dienen wenn am Platz nichts passiert. 
Aber gefühlt ist es das einzige worauf sie sich vorbereiten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich finde die Mischung ganz gut. Analysen und taktisches Geplänkel gibt es in den Pausen und nach dem Spiel genug.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde die Mischung ganz gut. Analysen und taktisches Geplänkel gibt es in den Pausen und nach dem Spiel genug.


Nope. Geht nie ins Detail, Kahn darf maximal 2 Sätze am Stück sagen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Reden wir hier von richtigen Analysen oder nur oberflächlichen?
Ne richtige Analyse von Spiel funktioniert nicht während des Spiels, oder sollen die mal eben anhalten?
Oberflächlich funktioniert da schon.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das Problem ist das es eben nicht nur Fußballfans ansehen sondern auch viele Pseudofans, die wollen die Party mitnehmen und auch mal ein wenig Patriotismus ausleben. Für diese ist es sicher nicht möglich tiefer zu gehen während eines Spiels aber das es auch geht zeigt doch SKY am Sonntag immer wieder gut weil dort Teilweise die Experten während des Spiels zugeschaltet werden. 
Ich hab gerade jedenfalls so in etwa 35 Minuten des Spiels Dänemark vs. Australien sehen können. Nicht am Stück immer wieder mal n paar Minuten und mir wurde 5x mitgeteilt das Kasper Schmeichel  nun schon 31 Jahre alt ist. Immer wieder anders ausgedrückt. Na Ja tiefer geht halt nicht gell!


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Reden wir hier von richtigen Analysen oder nur oberflächlichen?
> Ne richtige Analyse von Spiel funktioniert nicht während des Spiels, oder sollen die mal eben anhalten?
> Oberflächlich funktioniert da schon.


Nein, keine richtige Analyse, aber diese Experten erkennen taktische Umstellungen, welchen Effekt die Aus/Einwechslungen mit sich bringen etc. 
Einfach eine etwas tiefergehende Beschreibung der aktuellen Spielsituation. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich fand die WM vor 4 Jahren noch relativ interessant, musste mich aber auch da bereits durch das ein oder andere Deutschland Spiel durchquälen. 

Dieses Jahr hoffe ich, dass wir schnell rausfliegen und es wieder ruhiger wird


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Was Kroatien gerade abgeliefert hat ist wirklich genial. Hatte zwar knapp auf sie getippt, aber 3:0 ohne echte gegenerische Torchance war dann doch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was Kroatien gerade abgeliefert hat ist wirklich genial. Hatte zwar knapp auf sie getippt, aber 3:0 ohne echte gegenerische Torchance war dann doch nicht zu erwarten.


Argentinien hatte zwei gute Möglichkeiten, aber in Summe halt viel zu wenig. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die erste Hälfte war das Spiel katastrophal. Nur Rumgehacke und kein Spielfluss. In der zweiten Hälfte wurde das Niveau dann mit dem ersten Tor von Kroation angehoben. Argentinien war sehr schwach. Kroatien ist verdienter Sieger und sicher im Achtelfinale. Sehr viele gelbe Karten auf beiden Seiten. Und die eine Aktion von dem Argentinier, jemanden am Boden gegen den Kopf zu treten... sehr unsportlich das hätte auch rot geben können.
Wenn Argentinien gegen Nigeria gewinnt können sie noch weiterkommen. Aber mal  beobachten wie Island noch so spielt.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die erste Hälfte war das Spiel katastrophal. Nur Rumgehacke und kein Spielfluss. In der zweiten Hälfte wurde das Niveau dann mit dem ersten Tor von Kroation angehoben. Argentinien war sehr schwach. Kroatien ist verdienter Sieger und sicher im Achtelfinale. Sehr viele gelbe Karten auf beiden Seiten. Und die eine Aktion von dem Argentinier, jemanden am Boden gegen den Kopf zu treten... sehr unsportlich das hätte auch rot geben können.
> Wenn Argentinien gegen Nigeria gewinnt können sie noch weiterkommen. Aber mal  beobachten wie Island noch so spielt.


Typisches nervöses Spiel, keiner wollte zu viel riskieren. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Typisches nervöses Spiel, keiner wollte zu viel riskieren.


Ja sowas ist aber immer unschön anzugucken.

Gleich spielt Brasilien gegen Costa Rica. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja sowas ist aber immer unschön anzugucken.
> 
> Gleich spielt Brasilien gegen Costa Rica. Ich bin gespannt!



Ich auch und ich hab keinen Schimmer was ich Tippen soll und so lange is auch nicht mehr Zeit ... 

EDIT: ERLEDIGT!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich fand die Kroaten gestern sehr überzeugend & da hat man wirklich gesehen, dass da eine Manschaft auf dem Platz ist. Für mich bisher das mit Abstand beste Team & der Kader ist für mich bisher Titelaspirant Nr.1^^
Wenn Argentinien in der Vorrunde wirklich ausscheiden sollte, dann wird vermutlich dem Gaucho-Goali die Einreise verwehrt....


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Brasilianer haben verdient gewonnen. Und hätten noch viel höher gewinnen können. Chancen hatten sie genug.

Edit: Schön für Nigeria das sie gewonnen haben. Ich hätte es aber auch unseren nordischen Nachbarn gegönnt. Sind ja beides Außenseiter was den Fußball angeht. Noch ist Island nicht draussen aber ich vermute das sie gegen Kroatien verlieren werden.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wenn Argentinien in der Vorrunde wirklich ausscheiden sollte, dann wird vermutlich dem Gaucho-Goali die Einreise verwehrt....


Man hat auch gestern wieder gesehen, bzw. gehört, dass es kaum unsympathischere "Fans" gibt als die von Argentinien. Nachbdem Fehler haben die ihren(!) Torwart bei jeder Ballberührung ausgepfiffen. Wie soll sich die Mannschaft bei so einer Atmosphäre denn bitte aufraffen?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man hat auch gestern wieder gesehen, bzw. gehört, dass es kaum unsympathischere "Fans" gibt als die von Argentinien. Nachbdem Fehler haben die ihren(!) Torwart bei jeder Ballberührung ausgepfiffen. Wie soll sich die Mannschaft bei so einer Atmosphäre denn bitte aufraffen?


Dafür kriegen sie hoffentlich ein Vorrundenaus. Die Spieler selbst haben ja auch ununterbrochen gemeckert. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wenn Argentinien wieder so ******** spielt fliegen sie gegen Nigeria raus.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

@Olstyle
Ja, dass war wirklich übel, aber bei den Südamerikanern eigentlich schon wieder fast "normal"....auch die Nicklichkeiten & das Treten, wenn es mal nicht so "läuft"....^^
Ich kann mich noch gut an das Jahr 1994 erinnern & damals wurde nach der WM in den USA ein Kolumbianer wegen einem unglücklichen Eigentor in seiner Heimat erschossen!

Hopp Schwiiz...da geht noch was....


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Krass wie die Belgier spielen. Da können sich andere Mannschaften mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Wieviele Tore da gefallen sind... so macht Fußball gucken Spaß!


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Macht mir Heung Min Son meinen 2:0 Tipp kaputt...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Macht mir Heung Min Son meinen 2:0 Tipp kaputt...



Haha, ich dachte mir auch in der letzten Minute ich guck nicht richtig...


Und das Deutschland v Schweden Spiel gerade....meine Fresse


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War das gerade ein spannendes Spiel! Deutschland hat einige Fehler gemacht, hatte viele Chancen vertan, aber wurde letztendlich doch belohnt. Und das in Unterzahl! Echt Klasse!
Jetzt ist wieder alles möglich. Ich habe auch bis zum Schluß an das Team geglaubt. Gegen Südkorea werden sie wohl gewinnen schätze ich und dann gehts ins Achtelfinale!

Achja: Und Jogi Löw ist der beste Trainer den Deutschland je hatte!
Ich mag seine gelassene, ruhige und bodenständige Art. Anscheinend hat er auch immer das richtige Gespür wenn es drauf ankommt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich mag seine gelassene, ruhige und bodenständige Art. Anscheinend hat er auch immer das richtige Gespür wenn es drauf ankommt.



Ja, besonders wenn er sich mal wieder am Arsch und am Sack kratzt und dann an seiner Pfote schnüffelt^^ 

Wird Zeit, dass er endlich abgelöst wird. Er hätte nach dem WM-Titel gehen sollen. Bei dieser WM kommt Mannschaft aus Land zum Glück nicht weit. Unsere Gruppengegner sind vielleicht noch machbar, aber spätestens wenn's mal gegen Belgien oder Kroatien geht, war's das.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Im Achtelfinale würde euch als Gruppenzweiter wohl Brasilien erwarten, das wird dann echt interessant.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, besonders wenn er sich mal wieder am Arsch und am Sack kratzt und dann an seiner Pfote schnüffelt^^
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass er endlich abgelöst wird. Er hätte nach dem WM-Titel gehen sollen. Bei dieser WM kommt Mannschaft aus Land zum Glück nicht weit. Unsere Gruppengegner sind vielleicht noch machbar, aber spätestens wenn's mal gegen Belgien oder Kroatien geht, war's das.


Genau dasselbe wurde schon 2014 gesagt...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Im Achtelfinale würde euch als Gruppenzweiter wohl Brasilien erwarten, das wird dann echt interessant.



die auch erst in der 94. Minute das 2:1 schossen. Wenn das mal nicht not gegen Elend ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, besonders wenn er sich mal wieder am Arsch und am Sack kratzt und dann an seiner Pfote schnüffelt^^


Wieso? Das ist doch menschlich.



> Wird Zeit, dass er endlich abgelöst wird. Er hätte nach dem WM-Titel gehen sollen.


Ich schätze er wird nach dieser WM aufhören. Egal wie es für Deutschland ausgeht.



> Bei dieser WM kommt Mannschaft aus Land zum Glück nicht weit. Unsere Gruppengegner sind vielleicht noch machbar, aber spätestens wenn's mal gegen Belgien oder Kroatien geht, war's das.


Es ist wieder alles möglich. Und Deutschland hat in der Vergangenheit schon öfter bewiesen das sie sich im Laufes des Turniers noch steigern können, wenn sie einmal richtig in Stimmung gekommen sind.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist wieder alles möglich. Und Deutschland hat in der Vergangenheit schon öfter bewiesen das sie sich im Laufes des Turniers noch steigern können, wenn sie einmal richtig in Stimmung gekommen sind.



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Wenn ich mich an 2014 zurückerinnere, gab es nur zwei wirklich gute Spiele: Das 4:0 gegen Portugal und das 7:1 gegen Brasilien. Der Rest war doch auch nur Krampf.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Zumal die Konkurrenz sich auch quält.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Man sollte die kleinen Südkoreaner nicht unterschätzen aber das wird beim DFB wohl jetzt keinem mehr passieren. Bin gespannt wie es in der KO Phase für Belgien und England weitergeht.

Edit: Die Kroaten sind bisher gut drauf. Geheimfavorit.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Man sollte die kleinen Südkoreaner nicht unterschätzen aber das wird beim DFB wohl jetzt keinem mehr passieren.


Vorsichtig sollten sie hinten sein. Aber ich denke die Südkoreaner kann man mit 3 Toren Differenz schlagen. Mein Tipp ist 4:1. Wenn alles optimal läuft.



> Bin gespannt wie es in der KO Phase für Belgien und England weitergeht.
> 
> Edit: Die Kroaten sind bisher gut drauf. Geheimfavorit.


Ja die sind alle ganz gut. Portugal und Spanien auch. Brasilien.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vorsichtig sollten sie hinten sein. Aber ich denke die Südkoreaner kann man mit 3 Toren Differenz schlagen. Mein Tipp ist 4:1. Wenn alles optimal läuft.
> 
> 
> Ja die sind alle ganz gut. Portugal und Spanien auch. Brasilien.



Offen gesagt finde ich auch bei Spanien und Portugal hinten Schwächen ausgemacht zu haben. Sicher nicht in dem Umfang wie teilweise in der Deutschen Hintermannschaft aber doch einige. Ja Klar hast du Recht, mit 4:1 hätte man rechnen können aber nicht nach den letzten Wochen. Nur eine einzige Unkonzentriertheit und sie kassieren ein dummes Tor. Dann geht das Zittern und Schwimmen wieder los. Ein schnelles Tor und vor der Pause eines Nachgelegt und dann läuft et. Ja ich tippe auch 4:1


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Offen gesagt finde ich auch bei Spanien und Portugal hinten Schwächen ausgemacht zu haben. Sicher nicht in dem Umfang wie teilweise in der Deutschen Hintermannschaft aber doch einige. Ja Klar hast du Recht, mit 4:1 hätte man rechnen können aber nicht nach den letzten Wochen. Nur eine einzige Unkonzentriertheit und sie kassieren ein dummes Tor. Dann geht das Zittern und Schwimmen wieder los. Ein schnelles Tor und vor der Pause eines Nachgelegt und dann läuft et. Ja ich tippe auch 4:1



Welche Mannschaft war bisher hinten wirklich sattelfest? Kroatien vielleicht? 

Südkorea hat außer Son offensiv keine gefährlichen Leute. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Spanien und Portugal hatten heute aber große Probleme. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Dennoch sind sie weiter. Das war sehr spannend!
Und ich finde gut das es im Zweifel auch den Videobeweis gibt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Der Iran wurde ziemlich benachteiligt. Ronaldo bekommt gelb statt rot, es wird zu früh abgepfiffen und ein weiterer Elfmeter hätte auch gegeben werden können.

Putin hat den Schiri gedopt und korrumpiert!
Oder war es Erdoğan?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Der Schiri war gut und auch richtig reagiert. Rot war das niemals. Er hat ihn ja nicht absichtlich ins Gesicht geschlagen und wollte sich nur durchsetzen.
Portugal hat einen Elfer bekommen und der Iran auch. Passt!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das sagst du. Für mich war das reine Absicht und deswegen rot. 

Traut sich halt nicht, den Weltfußballer vom Platz zu stellen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich glaube du hast von Fußball keine Ahnung!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Darfst du gerne glauben. Bis du deine neue Brille nicht hast, bekommste eh nicht so genau mit, was da auf dem Bildschirm passiert. 

Habe lange genug Fußball gespielt, um sagen zu können, dass das hier kein Versehen war.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Darfst du gerne glauben. Bis du deine neue Brille nicht hast, bekommste eh nicht so genau mit, was da auf dem Bildschirm passiert.


Wird morgen bestellt! Und dann muß ich noch ca. 2 Wochen warten.
So kann ich ja auch noch gut sehen nur nicht mehr so gut lesen.

Nein, die gelbe Karte war berechtigt. Für rot war das Foul nicht hart genug. Und er  ist ja vorher nicht negativ aufgefallen!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, die gelbe Karte war berechtigt. Für rot war das Foul nicht hart genug. Und er  ist ja vorher nicht negativ aufgefallen!


Dafür muss er vorher nicht aufgefallen sein.
Tätlichkeit = rote Karte


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dafür muss er vorher nicht aufgefallen sein.


Ok damit magst du recht haben...


> Tätlichkeit = rote Karte


...aber die Tätlichkeit war aus meiner Sicht so nicht beabsichtigt und hart genug.

Egal. Die Spiele sind entschieden. Portugal und Spanien sind weiter.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...aber die Tätlichkeit war aus meiner Sicht so nicht beabsichtigt und hart genug.
> 
> Egal. Die Spiele sind entschieden. Portugal und Spanien sind weiter.


Das wird man auch nur klären können, wenn man Ronaldo befragt und er ehrlich antwortet. 

Die stärkeren Mannschaften sind weiter. Russland wird nun rausfliegen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die stärkeren Mannschaften sind weiter. Russland wird nun rausfliegen.


Schätze ich auch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Es ist ähnlich wie in der Bundesliga mit Ribery bei Ronaldo. Da muss ne Tätlichkeit schon zu hundert Prozent ersichtlich sein und das für Alle die zusehen sonst wird immer nur Gelb gezeigt. OK bei Franck war es auch schon zu hundert Prozent ersichtlich für Alle ... 
Freunde des runden Leders, ich oute mich als Bayernfan und Mitglied. Also keine Panik, trotzdem sollte das Spiel Gerecht sein. Im übrigen hätte auch ich ROT erwartet gegen CR7.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Der Schiri pfeift nichts mehr! Das reinste Tollhaus auf dem Feld. 

Der Elfer war für mich keiner, aber bei Hand blicke ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mehr durch. Wenn man sich die Passage im Regelwerk der Fifa mal anschaut, ist das auch nicht hilfreich.



> Ein Handspiel liegt vor, wenn ein Spieler den Ball mit seiner Hand oder seinemArm absichtlich berührt. Der Schiedsrichter achtet bei der Beurteilung derSituation auf
> • die Bewegung der Hand zum Ball (nicht des Balls zur Hand),
> • die Entfernung zwischen Gegner und Ball (unerwartetes Zuspiel),
> • die Position der Hand (das Berühren des Balls an sich ist noch keinVergehen),
> ...



Besonders der letzte Punkt ist ganz nett. 

Also alles auslegungssache.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Klar ist es im Endeffekt Auslegungssache, sonst hast du automatisch bei jeder Berührung des Balles im 16er einen Elfer. 
Und ja, der letzte Punkt sieht lustig aus, muss aber trotzdem von den Regeln her abgedeckt werden. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Es gibt ja Schiedsrichterlehrgänge mit Beispielen. Ich wünschte, die Fifa würde zumindest ein paar Beispiele veröffentlichen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Schiedsrichterlehrgänge mit Beispielen. Ich wünschte, die Fifa würde zumindest ein paar Beispiele veröffentlichen.


Klar, sind auch immer interessant wenn laut Lehrgang Elfer geahndet werden müsste, aber die Hälfte der Schiedsrichter den nicht geben würde. Dann wird es wieder länger dauern. War auch bei einigen solcher Lehrgänge dabei^^ 

Jedenfalls wäre es vermutlich extrem hilfreich wenn ein Offizieller den Leuten im Stadion erklären würde warum jetzt so entschieden wurde, wie im American Football, da erklärt der Head Referee auch wieso es den Call gegeben/nicht gegeben hat (natürlich nur wenn via Video nachgeprüft wurde). 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wäre es vermutlich extrem hilfreich wenn ein Offizieller den Leuten im Stadion erklären würde warum jetzt so entschieden wurde, wie im American Football, da erklärt der Head Referee auch wieso es den Call gegeben/nicht gegeben hat (natürlich nur wenn via Video nachgeprüft wurde).


Und wann soll er das machen? Wärend des SPiels?


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wann soll er das machen? Wärend des SPiels?


Ja klar, wenn der VAR gefragt wird und die Entscheidung verkündet wird, warum nicht? Du hast sowieso mehr als genug Unterbrechungen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich finde das ist nicht nötig. Weil es dann immer noch genug geben wird die es anders sehen.
Aber ich finde gut das sie den Videobeweis eingeführt haben. Dann kann der Schiedsrichter (im Zweifel) das Geschehen nochmal aus anderen Perspektiven sehen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist nicht nötig. Weil es dann immer noch genug geben wird die es anders sehen.
> Aber ich finde gut das sie den Videobeweis angeführt haben. Dann kann der Schiedsrichter (im Zweifel) das Geschehen nochmal aus anderen Perspektiven sehen.



Egal, die sind mir egal. Es würde einfach alles transparenter machen. Viele Zuschauer sind oft im Unklaren darüber, wieso der Schiedsrichter in der Hinsicht diese Entscheidung getroffen hat. 

Angenommen: Kontakt im Strafraum, Stürmer kommt zu Fall, 50/50 Entscheidung. Schiedsrichter erklärt: Stürmer hat den Kontakt gesucht, beide Spieler arbeiten mit den Händen, insgesamt aber zu wenig Kontakt um einen Elfmeter rechtfertigen zu können. 
So muss jeder Rätseln und Vermutungen anstellen, und das ist generell schlecht da es die Diskussion nicht wirklich positiv beeinflusst. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Gratulation an Frankreich und Dänemark zum bisher schlechtesten Spiel dieser WM! Die waren sogar so doof und haben ihre eigenen Leute umgerannt. Und sind ständig ausgerutscht. Nur das Tor haben sie nicht getroffen!


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wann soll er das machen? Wärend des SPiels?


Während der Analyse. Z.B. Rugby als es mal im Fernsehen kam:
Da wurde während der Videoanalyse genau gesagt warum ein bestimmtes Bild nun betrachtet wird, welches Detail gerade interessant ist und abschließend natürlich warum so entschieden wurde wie man gerade entschieden hat.
Dauerte real wahrscheinlich 10-20s länger als zur Zeit beim Fußball, da man als Zuschauer aber eingebunden war hat es gefühlt viel kürzer gedauert.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War das heute Abend ein spannender Fußballkrimi. Argentinien hat verdient gewonnen. Der Elfmeter für Nigeria wurde meiner Meinung nach auch falsch entschieden. Danach war Argentinien kurz demoralisiert aber zum Schluß haben sie sich wieder gefangen. Kroatien und Argentinien sind weiter!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Cool. 

Dabei waren alle doch so optimistisch. Wenn Löw nun nicht zurücktritt, wäre das noch lustiger.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Cool.
> 
> Dabei waren alle doch so optimistisch.


Ja ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Ich dachte die steigern sich noch im Laufe des Turniers. Dann so ein schlechtes Spiel. Und zum Schluß noch diese dumme Arroganz von Neuer. Das zweite Gegentor war so unnötig.



> Wenn Löw nun nicht zurücktritt, wäre das noch lustiger.


Ja würde mich auch wundern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

So, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind die Vorbereitungsspiele jetzt vorbei und Löw wird richtig in die WM einsteigen.
Zumindest sagte Löw nach dem Mexiko Spiel, dass er noch zwei weitere Spiele benötigen wird, um zu entscheiden, welche
Mannschaft in die WM zieht:
Jogi Low: "Noch zwei Vorbereitungsspiele, dann haben wir WM-Form"


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Tjo

Und wieder kommt Deutschland in Russland einfach nicht vorwärts


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Tjo
> 
> Und wieder kommt Deutschland in Russland einfach nicht vorwärts


Ich hörte, dass Löw heute noch mit der Mannschaft bis nach Sibirien vordringen will, irgendwas mit Survivelcamp oder so....


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Ich dachte die steigern sich noch im Laufe des Turniers. Dann so ein schlechtes Spiel. Und zum Schluß noch diese dumme Arroganz von Neuer. Das zweite Gegentor war so unnötig.



Spielt keine Rolle, ob du am Ende mit 1:0 oder 2:0 verlierst.
Neuer hatte seine Chancen gesucht, wie schon gegen Mexiko.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich habs gecallt das wir nicht weit kommen. Aber das wir nicht mal die Gruppenphase packen ist echt krass.

EDIT: Der einzige den´s freut ist 1&1, da bleibts jetzt bei einem Freimonat


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hörte, dass Löw heute noch mit der Mannschaft bis nach Sibirien vordringen will, irgendwas mit Survivelcamp oder so....



Aber mal im Ernst, mit der Leistung wären die doch eh im Achtelfinal raus.
Der einzige Sieg war gegen Schweden...mit sehr viel Glück.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

In Russland nicht weiterkommen - Deutsche Tradition seit 1943.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Ich dachte die steigern sich noch im Laufe des Turniers. Dann so ein schlechtes Spiel. Und zum Schluß noch diese dumme Arroganz von Neuer. Das zweite Gegentor war so unnötig.



Das war einfach ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch. Zu verlieren hatten sie ja nichts mehr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich habs gecallt das wir nicht weit kommen. Aber das wir nicht mal die Gruppenphase packen ist echt krass.



Ich hab 10 Mäuse drauf gewettet.
Immerhin ist es Tradition, dass der Weltmeister in der Vorrunde ausscheidet.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle, ob du am Ende mit 1:0 oder 2:0 verlierst.


Fürs nicht weiterkommen wäre es im Endeffekt egal gewesen. Das stimmt. Aber es war unnötig.


> Neuer hatte seine Chancen gesucht, wie schon gegen Mexiko.


Ja er hat sich eingebildet das sowas immer klappen würde... fataler Fehler. Jetzt lachen sie Deutschland deswegen aus.



> Immerhin ist es Tradition, dass der Weltmeister in der Vorrunde ausscheidet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Langsam fange ich auch an dran zu glauben.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In Russland nicht weiterkommen - Deutsche Tradition seit 1943.



HAHAHA Made my Day  genau mein Humor xD 

@Threshold Ja dann gibste jedem hier n Bier aus wa?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja er hat sich eingebildet das sowas* immer* klappen würde... fataler Fehler.



Nein, auch er weiß, dass es nur vielleicht klappen könnte.

Aber vielleicht ist besser, als sowieso auszuscheiden.
Er hat das einzig sinnvolle gemacht. Ob man nun 1:0 oder 2:0 verliert ist piep egal.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja er hat sich eingebildet das sowas immer klappen würde... fataler Fehler. Jetzt lachen sie Deutschland deswegen aus.



Nö, deswegen wird man nicht ausgelacht.
Die Mannschaft hat eben schon gegen Mexiko versagt. Da hätte man mindestens ein Unentschieden holen müssen.
Gegen Schweden hatten sie am Ende einfach nur Glück gehabt.
Und die Koreaner haben das gespielt, was sie können. Hinten dicht und schnelle Stürmer. Und heute kannst du kein Team mehr schwindelig spielen oder sie kaputt spielen.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Dafür sind alle physisch zu stark.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Manno, keine Italiener, keine Türken und jetzt kann man nicht einmal Deutschland mehr anfeuern. Nun interessiert mich die WM noch weniger als zuvor... 

Hoffentlich wird Kroatien Weltmeister.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Aber Jogi Löw ist mir trotzdem symphatisch. Er hatte Deutschland immerhin zur Weltmeisterschaft geführt. Und immer kann man nicht gewinnen. Klar, in der Vorrunde auszuscheiden ist hart, aber was solls, das Leben geht weiter. 
Er ist für mich trotzdem ein guter Trainer und symphatischer Mensch.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber Jogi Löw ist mir trotzdem symphatisch. Er hatte Deutschland immerhin zur Weltmeisterschaft geführt. Und immer kann man nicht gewinnen. Klar, in der Vorrunde auszuscheiden ist hart, aber was solls, das Leben geht weiter.
> Er ist für mich trotzdem ein guter Trainer und symphatischer Mensch.



Schade dieses Jahr keine Popel Party für Jogi  


Spaß, der Mann hat echt was aufm Kasten, es hat dieses Jahr halt einfach nicht sein sollen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Schon die Vorbereitungsspiele waren jämmerlich. Nun auch kein gutes Spiel dabei.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber Jogi Löw ist mir trotzdem symphatisch. Er hatte Deutschland immerhin zur Weltmeisterschaft geführt. Und immer kann man nicht gewinnen. Klar, in der Vorrunde auszuscheiden ist hart, aber was solls, das Leben geht weiter.
> Er ist für mich trotzdem ein guter Trainer und symphatischer Mensch.



Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm. Verbrennt ihn.  
Na ja, er muss seine Philosophie ändern. Schön spielen reicht einfach nicht aus.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, er muss seine Philosophie ändern. Schön spielen reicht einfach nicht aus.


Wenn sie denn wenigstens "schön" gespielt hätten!


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn wenigstens "schön" gespielt hätten!



Gomez hatte seine Haare schön.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Werner statt Gomez in der Mitte war schon die Vorgabe "schön". Dass das gegen Korea nicht geklappt hat lag auch am Gegner, was spätestens nach der Erfahrung mit sehr ähnlich agierenden Mexikanern aber auch erwartbar war.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Naja, weitere Prognosen was die nächsten Spiele angeht möchte ich erstmal nicht mehr abgeben. Hatte mich heute krass verschätzt. Aber die meisten haben mit einen Sieg Deutschlands gerechnet.  Im Fußball gibt es immer Überraschungen.
Bin schon gespannt auf das "Brasilien - Serbien" Spiel... mal gucken ob das "schöner" wird.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Habt ihr echt gedacht die kommen weiter? Jedes Dorf gekicke ist besser. Endlich ist ruhe.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf das "Brasilien - Serbien" Spiel... mal gucken ob das "schöner" wird.



Brasilien scheidet aus?
Möglich.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Habt ihr echt gedacht die kommen weiter? Jedes Dorf gekicke ist besser.


Ja und du spielst wahrscheinlich auch besser.



> Endlich ist ruhe.


Die WM geht jetzt erst richtig los! Auch ohne Deutschland.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Brasilien scheidet aus?
> Möglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglich ist alles!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das wäre zumindest ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die WM geht jetzt erst richtig los! Auch ohne Deutschland.



Ja, ich hoffe auf die Belgier. Die sind gut drauf. Die können es schaffen.
Und die Engländer sind besser als ich dachte. Mal schauen, die weit die kommen.
Frankreich ist zu nennen. Auch wenn sie gegen Dänemark enttäuscht haben.
Wenn ich schon als Reservespieler aufm Platz stehe, dann gehe ich doch richtig rein um mich für die Stammelf zu empfehlen. Da war aber nichts.
Die Kroaten sind gut drauf. Da geht sicher auch was.
Ich rechne mit drei bis vier europäische Teams im Halbfinale.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Özil? Machte mich auf den Eindruck, er habe mal wieder keine Lust aufs  Laufen... Ok, einmal vorm Tor machte er kurz den Eindruck, er wolle was  reißen... Hummels sah man den Willen gewinnen zu wollen an, aber hat  nicht gereicht... Ich sah keine Struktur, hätten wir uns wieder durch  ein Duseltor gerettet, hätte es auch nur wieder die Defizite nach vorne  geschoben...

Na ja, drauf gespuckt und neu durchstarten, zur EM in zwei Jahren  sollten wir erste Reifeprozesse sehen und in vier Jahren dann die volle  Frucht (hoffentlich).
Wenn die Deutschen aufs Feld laufen, müssen die Gegner wieder Angst bekommen und sich vorab in die Hose pinkeln...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Ich dachte die  steigern sich noch im Laufe des Turniers. Dann so ein schlechtes Spiel.  Und zum Schluß noch diese dumme Arroganz von Neuer. Das zweite Gegentor  war so unnötig.



Ich bin froh dass er das gemacht hat - sonst hätte ich morgen nicht arbeiten gehen können.
Nachdem ich schon das 1:0 für Mexiko richtig vorausgesagt hatte (und beim Tipp 1:0 gegen Schweden zumindest zur Pause richtig lag) hab ich heute Morgen auf Nachfrage nämlich auch 1:0 für Südkorea getippt.
Ein Glück dass wir 2:0 verloren haben. 



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Wenn die Deutschen aufs Feld laufen,  müssen die Gegner wieder Angst bekommen und sich vorab in die Hose  pinkeln...



Ich dachte Kahn spielt nicht mehr mit?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Sind die jetzt noch noch ausgeschieden?

Tja, so ein Pech.
Zeichnet sich langsam ein Muster ab, 2010 Italien, 2014 Spanien, 2018 Deutschland.
Das letzte mal, als der DFB bei einer Vorrunde ausgeschieden war, ist der Trainer zurückgetreten. Bin gespannt, ob dem DFB jetzt der gleiche Wandel bevorsteht, wie vor 14 Jahren...

Ich hoffe jedenfalls weiterhin inständig auf die Engländer.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich schrieb ja das man die kleinen Südkoreaner nicht unterschätzen darf... aber egal. Nach der WM ist vor der EM. Und wer so spielt hat nix bei ner K.O. Runde verloren. Ich hatte vor der WM n 10er auf England gewettet, mich überrascht es also eher nicht.

Edit: In Russland nicht weiterkommen - Deutsche Tradition seit 1943. Den Spruch finde ich auch richtig gut ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jedenfalls weiterhin inständig auf die Engländer.



Zumindest können sie jetzt kein Elfmeterschießen mehr gegen Deutschland verlieren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

In England führt seit dem Bekanntwerden des deutschen Ausscheiden England in allen Wettbüros  .


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt noch noch ausgeschieden?
> 
> Tja, so ein Pech.
> Zeichnet sich langsam ein Muster ab, 2010 Italien, 2014 Spanien, 2018 Deutschland.
> ...



Die liefern bisher zumindest eine gute Performance ab. Aber auch Belgien und Kroatien sind stark, genau so Uruguay. Bei Brasilien, Spanien, Argentinien und Frankreich ist noch Luft nach oben. Interessant werden Schweden, Portugal, Dänemarkt und die Schweiz. 

Gönnen würde ich den Titel den Engländern oder Kroatien. 

Die Leistung der Deutschen Mannschaft war mal wieder desolat. Plan- und ideenlos, einige Spieler wie Özil völlig lustlos und fern jeder Form. Wirkliche Führungsspieler vom Kaliber eines Schweinsteigers sehe ich nicht. Weder Neuer noch Kroos oder Müller taugen dazu. Von Löw erwarte ich jetzt auch nichts anderes als seinen Rücktritt. Bierhoff sollte genau so gehen. Das Aussitzen der Erdogan-Affäre war auch ein Fehler. Vielleicht hätte man statt Özil und Gündogan doch lieber Götze, Petersen oder Sané mitnehmen sollen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Cool.
> 
> Dabei waren alle doch so optimistisch. Wenn Löw nun nicht zurücktritt, wäre das noch lustiger.


Wieso sollte er? Mehr als 10 Jahre ausgezeichnete Arbeit sind mit einmal wertlos? Außerdem hat er seinen Vertrag erst verlängert. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Ich dachte die steigern sich noch im Laufe des Turniers. Dann so ein schlechtes Spiel. Und zum Schluß noch diese dumme Arroganz von Neuer. Das zweite Gegentor war so unnötig.
> 
> 
> Ja würde mich auch wundern.


Ob du mit 0:1 oder 0:2 rausfliegst ist vollkommen ralle. Neuer mit vorne erhöhte die Chance auf ein Tor wenigstens, besser es versuchen und zu scheitern als gar nicht zu versuchen. 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In Russland nicht weiterkommen - Deutsche Tradition seit 1943.


Diesmal sogar im Sommer. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn wenigstens "schön" gespielt hätten!


Du kannst gegen derart tief stehende Gegner schwer "schön" spielen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Werner statt Gomez in der Mitte war schon die Vorgabe "schön". Dass das gegen Korea nicht geklappt hat lag auch am Gegner, was spätestens nach der Erfahrung mit sehr ähnlich agierenden Mexikanern aber auch erwartbar war.


Nein, Werner statt Gomez war einfach eine Notwendigkeit. Gomez ist als Plan B besser als ein Werner. Werner bringt dir Schnelligkeit, ok, gegen tief stehende Gegner nicht besonders wirkungsvoll. 
Korea hat absolut exzellent verteidigt. Sobald Werner/Reus auf den Flügel ausgewichen sind, ist der koreanische 6er ins Zentrum der Abwehrreihe gerückt und es haben sich überhaupt keine Räume geöffnet. 
Gegen Spielsysteme wie Deutschland (oder ehemals Spanien, oder derzeit ManCity/Barca/Bayern) ist es eben effektiv und bewährt tief zu stehen und die Räume beim Konter zu nutzen. Schwächere Gegner sind defensiv meist nicht gut genug um das Tor sauber zu halten, noch um vorne die Fehler des Gegners effektiv zu bestrafen. 
Bei einer WM, mit viel Vorbereitungszeit, sieht es da anders aus. Dazu war die deutsche Abwehr in keinem Spiel sicher. Ob nun Boateng oder Süle, oft war Hummels relativ alleine. 



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Özil? machte mich auf den Eindruck, er habe mal wieder keine lust aufs Laufen... Ok, einmal vorm Tor machte er kurz den Eindruck, er wolle was reißen... Hummels sah man den Willen gewinnen zu wollen an, aber hat nicht gereicht... Ich sah keine Struktur, hätten wir uns wieder durch ein Duseltor gerettet, hätte es auch nur wieder die Defizite nach vorne geschoben...
> 
> Na ja, drauf gespuckt und neu durchstarten, zur EM in zwei Jahren sollten wir erste Reifeprozesse sehen und in vier Jahren dann die volle Frucht (hoffentlich).
> Wenn die Deutschen aufs Feld laufen, müssen die Gegner wieder Angst bekommen und sich vorab in die Hose pinkeln...


Sorry, aber an Özil lag es definitiv nicht, auch wenn er ein gern gesehener Sündenbock ist und die Kritik oft verdient. 
Allerdings ist dein letzter Satz der vollkommen richtige Ansatz. Kimmich, Werner, Brandt, Süle, die werden dann alle hoffentlich besser sein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er? Mehr als 10 Jahre ausgezeichnete Arbeit sind mit einmal wertlos? Außerdem hat er seinen Vertrag erst verlängert.


Auf der Arbeit interessiert es auch niemanden, ob du irgendwann mal gute Arbeit geleistet hast. Wenn du es in kurzer Zeit so verbockst, dann fliegste.
Wenn er auch nur etwas Ehrgefühl hat, dann tritt er nun ab.

Sollte Arsenal deiner Meinung nach auch mit Arsene Wenger verlängern, weil er lange Zeit gute Arbeit leistete? Ebenso ist er es, unter dem man den Anschluss an die Spitzenmannschaften verloren hatte. Das gleiche ist Löw nun passiert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit interessiert es auch niemanden, ob du irgendwann mal gute Arbeit geleistet hast. Wenn du es in kurzer Zeit so verbockst, dann fliegste.
> Wenn er auch nur etwas Ehrgefühl hat, dann tritt er nun ab.
> 
> Sollte Arsenal deiner Meinung nach auch mit Arsene Wenger verlängern, weil er lange Zeit gute Arbeit leistete? Ebenso ist er es, unter dem man den Anschluss an die Spitzenmannschaften verloren hatte. Das gleiche ist Löw nun passiert.



So ist es. Nichts ist im Fussball älter, als der Erfolg von gestern!


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit interessiert es auch niemanden, ob du irgendwann mal gute Arbeit geleistet hast. Wenn du es in kurzer Zeit so verbockst, dann fliegste.
> Wenn er auch nur etwas Ehrgefühl hat, dann tritt er nun ab.
> 
> Sollte Arsenal deiner Meinung nach auch mit Arsene Wenger verlängern, weil er lange Zeit gute Arbeit leistete? Ebenso ist er es, unter dem Mann den Anschluss an die Spitzenmannschaften verloren hatte. Das gleiche ist Löw nun passiert.


Du schmeißt aber niemanden raus wenn du keinen geeigneten Ersatz parat hast. 
Nein, er hat genug mit dem Team erreicht, eine Schwächephase überwiegt also die letzten 10 Jahre, das ist Blödsinn. 

Arsenal war seit Jahren Durchschnitt. Deutschland seit Jahren absolute Weltspitze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Nach solch einem katastrophalen Abschneiden mit diesem Kader interessiert die Vergangenheit niemanden. Sie spielt schlicht keine Rolle im Hinblick auf die Zukunft. Das waren nicht einmal unglückliche Niederlagen, sehr wohl aber ein sehr glücklicher Sieg.

Da kann man noch so sehr in Erinnerungen schwelgen.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja und du spielst wahrscheinlich auch besser.



Bei dem was da gespielt wurde ja. Ich bin froh dass die draußen sind. Wenigstens hat Gott einmal auf mich gehört : D


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das Brasilien Spiel hat mir gefallen. Sie haben verdient gewonnen. Ich denke wenn die wollen können sie noch besser spielen. Neymar hatte viele Chancen... wenn der noch trifft!


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Brasilien Spiel hat mir gefallen. Sie haben verdient gewonnen. Ich denke wenn die wollen können sie noch besser spielen. Neymar hatte viele Chancen... wenn der noch trifft!


Serbien hatte Chancen, hat aber nach 70 Minuten komplett aufgegeben.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Serbien hatte Chancen, hat aber nach 70 Minuten komplett aufgegeben.


Ja hatten sie. Aber insgesamt hat Brasilien das Spiel dominiert.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Gibt es eigentlich einen nichtssagenderen WM-Experten als Christoph Kramer? Seine Kommentare sind durchgehend schlimm. Wieso steht da nicht die Palina?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das deutsche Aus war absehbar. Im Vorfeld nur schlechte Testspiele gespielt. Dann nimmt Löw nicht fitte Spieler wie Boateng und Neuer mit und erweckt damit zusätzlich den Eindruck, dass es nicht um Leistung geht. Bspw. hätte Ter Stegen es verdient gehabt, im Tor zu stehen, denn er hat gute Leistungen gezeigt. Letztendlich hätte Löw die Confed-Cup Mannschaft mitnehmen müssen. Diese hat gute Leistung gezeigt und war mit dem damaligen Spielsystem vertraut und wäre mit Sicherheit auch hungrig auf den WM-Titel gewesen.
Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das deutsche Aus war absehbar. Im Vorfeld nur schlechte Testspiele gespielt. Dann nimmt Löw nicht fitte Spieler wie Boateng und Neuer mit und erweckt damit zusätzlich den Eindruck, dass es nicht um Leistung geht. Bspw. hätte Ter Stegen es verdient gehabt, im Tor zu stehen, denn er hat gute Leistungen gezeigt. Letztendlich hätte Löw die Confed-Cup Mannschaft mitnehmen müssen. Diese hat gute Leistung gezeigt und war mit dem damaligen Spielsystem vertraut und wäre mit Sicherheit auch hungrig auf den WM-Titel gewesen.


Das stimmt. Auch die ständigen Umstellungen in der Mannschaft. Die haben gespielt als wenn sie noch nie richtig zusammengespielt hätten. 0 Teamplay und Abstimmung.


> Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


Ja mal gucken wie sie in 2 Jahren bei der EM wieder drauf sind.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja mal gucken wie sie in 2 Jahren bei der EM wieder drauf sind.



Wenn man in die Vergangenheit guckt, stehen die Chancen gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Nach der Schmach von Cordoba 1978 wurde man 1980 Europameister.

Die Frage ist, sollte Löw zurücktreten, wer seinen Job übernehmen soll. Den einzigen deutschen Trainer in seinem Format, den ich mir vorstellen kann, ist Jürgen Klopp. Aber ich bezweifel, dass Liverpool ihn ziehen lassen würde.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, sollte Löw zurücktreten, wer seinen Job übernehmen soll. Den einzigen deutschen Trainer in seinem Format, den ich mir vorstellen kann, ist Jürgen Klopp. Aber ich bezweifel, dass Liverpool ihn ziehen lassen würde.


Ja mal abwarten. Noch steht der DFB voll hinter ihm und er hat auch noch einen Vertrag verlängert.
Jürgen Klopp wäre sicherlich auch ein guter Trainer. Der hat Charisma und kennt sich aus.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Klopp ist aber kein Trainer für zwischendurch. Der braucht Monate bis Jahre um eine Mannschaft auf seine Spielweise einzustimmen. Bei einer Nationalmannschaft wo es nur sehr selten mal ein Training gibt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Zumal Klopp auch so weit ich weiß, längst in Liverpool verlängert hat, der wird garantiert nicht sobald DFB-Trainer.

Sollen die doch Klinsmann zurückholen und ein paar Bhuddas im DFB-Hauptquartier aufstellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Mannschaft scheint Angst zu haben, wieder nach Deutschland zu kommen:
29 deutsche Staatsburger bitten uberraschend in Russland um Asyl


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Meine Hoffnung war ja, dass nach dem Aus der DFB-Elf vielleicht wieder das eigentliche WM-Turnier im Mittelpunkt stehen würde (zugegeben: ich bin im Allgemeinen auch kein Fußballfan, finde aber das Zusammentreffen von Underdogs und etablierten Favoriten immer wahnsinnig spannend)... aber vermutlich wird es jetzt erstmal nur drum gehen, wer diesmal wieder das mit der Ostfront versaut hat


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich freu mich auf England gegen Belgien, wird hoffentlich nen gutes Spiel.
Wenn Belgien da gut spielt, traue ich denen alles zu.
Umgedreht gilt das aber auch für England.
Ein Finale Belgien gegen Kroatien wäre mal was, endlich mal wer neues der Weltmeister wird.
Insgesamt finde ich aber, dass viel mehr Mannschaften als früher das Zeug zum Weltmeister haben.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

England vs Belgien wird wahrscheinlich eher mau werden, kein Team wird viel riskieren. So ca wie Dänemark vs Frankreich...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich glaube jedes Spiel wird ab jetzt besser als das Deutschland Spiel!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Warum sollten die beiden nichts riskieren? Beide sind qualifiziert und der Sieger gewinnt die Gruppe.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollten die beiden nichts riskieren? Beide sind qualifiziert und der Sieger gewinnt die Gruppe.


Stimmt! Damit hast du Recht. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auf heute Abend.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollten die beiden nichts riskieren? Beide sind qualifiziert und der Sieger gewinnt die Gruppe.


Weil keiner mehr eine Verletzung riskieren will...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dressler18 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wunderschöner Abend gestern *duck und weg* 


  Belgien England wird sicher ein super Spiel!


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollten die beiden nichts riskieren? Beide sind qualifiziert und der Sieger gewinnt die Gruppe.



Spielt aber nicht so die Rolle, da es letztendlich egal ist, ob du gegen den ersten oder zweiten der anderen Gruppe spielst.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich einen ruhigen Schuh anziehen wird. 
Interessant ist eh das Spiel Kolumbien gegen Senegal.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Endlich kann man sich wieder wirklich wichtigen Dingen kümmern wie die innerpolitische Lage Kappa


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist eh das Spiel Kolumbien gegen Senegal.


Was soll denn daran interessant sein?

Aber hast Recht... besser als das Deutschland Spiel gestern bestimmt *nochmal drauf rumhack*


----------



## dressler18 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Senegal ist für mich körperlich eine der bestne Mannschaften, alles große, ausdauernde und schnelle Spieler. Außerdem kämpfen sie bis zum Schluss mit 130%. Ich sage nicht das se den Titel holen - schön wärs aber. Die sind definitv nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich fände es auch ganz schön wenn Aussenseiter-Mannschaften  mal den Titel holen. Aber leider setzen sich zum Schluß dann doch meistens die Favoriten durch.
Aber mal gucken... vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine große Überraschung!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Hm... heute keine Spiele, wo man viele Touristen in der Stadt erwarten kann, abgesehen von den Japanern.
Drücken wir den Japanern mal die Daumen. Ob meine Nachbarn auch mitfiebern? 

Ich hätte Indien übrigens gerne mal bei einer WM. Das muss doch möglich sein.


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> aber vermutlich wird es jetzt erstmal nur drum gehen, wer diesmal wieder das mit der Ostfront versaut hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry, der musste sein ^^


btw: Die Schwalbe von Neymar war ja grandios -.-


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



taks schrieb:


> btw: Die Schwalbe von Neymar war ja grandios -.-



Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie mich diese Schauspielerrei auf dem Platz mitlerweile aufregt. Nicht nur auf Neymar bezogen.. sondern allgemein.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



taks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, der musste sein ^^



Netter Repost


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie mich diese Schauspielerrei auf dem Platz mitlerweile aufregt. Nicht nur auf Neymar bezogen.. sondern allgemein.


Tja, Nettospielzeit einführen, 2x30 Minuten, und sobald er liegt (nach Pfiff des Schiris) wird die Zeit angehalten. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amigo (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kroatien soll ihn holen!


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Man muss schon zweifelos zugeben wir sind gestern souverän und wohl verdient ausgeschieden.^^

Welchen Spruch ich auch lustig fand:
Wenn man ganz leise ist und der Wind günstig steht, hört man die Holländer und Italiener lachen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich habe gestern (weiß nicht mehr wo) auf Facebook einen Spruch gelesen, der es meiner Meinung nach perfekt zusammenfasst:

"Deuschland hat in drei Spielen - also fast 300 Minuten Spielzeit (inkl. Nachspielzeiten) - gegen Gegner, die maximal der oberen Mittelklasse angehören (wobei ich das mal dahin gestellt lassen will),insgesamt exakt für eine einzige Minute in Führung gelegen."


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie mich diese Schauspielerrei auf dem Platz mitlerweile aufregt. Nicht nur auf Neymar bezogen.. sondern allgemein.



Mich stört das Gemecker.
Egal was der Schiri pfeift -- die Spieler meckern erst mal und diskutieren.
Schade, früher hat es eine gelbe Karte gegeben und das Meckern war vorbei. Scheint es heute nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört das Gemecker.
> Egal was der Schiri pfeift -- die Spieler meckern erst mal und diskutieren.
> Schade, früher hat es eine gelbe Karte gegeben und das Meckern war vorbei. Scheint es heute nicht mehr zu geben.


Das stimmt... und dann noch die fehlende körperliche Distanz wie sie dem Schiri immer auf die Pelle rücken.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt... und dann noch die fehlende körperliche Distanz wie sie dem Schiri immer auf die Pelle rücken.



Ja. Als Schiri würde ich da einfach mal pauschal gelbe Karten verteilen und wer nicht hört, fliegt vom Platz.
Dann würde ich Schauspielerei bestrafen. Dann schaue ich mir die Sache noch mal im Video an. Die Zeit nehme ich mir einfach.
Und weg mit dem Typen.
Allerdings ist das Rudern und Schlagen mit den Armen beim Zweikampf oder Kopfball inzwischen auch Standard geworden. Hier muss man Nerven behalten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Eishockey-Regeln einführen. Dann hört dieses mimosenhafte Rumheulen endlich auf.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Aber dann meckern sie immer noch, wenn sie 2x in der Woche spielen müssen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber dann meckern sie immer noch, wenn sie 2x in der Woche spielen müssen.


Bei dem Gehalt darf man nicht meckern. Auch wenn sie viel leisten, steht das in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört das Gemecker.
> Egal was der Schiri pfeift -- die Spieler meckern erst mal und diskutieren.
> Schade, früher hat es eine gelbe Karte gegeben und das Meckern war vorbei. Scheint es heute nicht mehr zu geben.


Wieso nicht dasselbe Kartensystem wie in der Jugend einführen mit blauen Karten? Blaue Karte = 5 Minuten auf der Bank. 
Die blaue Karte gibt es dann öfter als eine gelbe. Außerdem schadet eine blaue Karte dem Team sofort.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht dasselbe Kartensystem wie in der Jugend einführen mit blauen Karten? Blaue Karte = 5 Minuten auf der Bank.
> Die blaue Karte gibt es dann öfter als eine gelbe. Außerdem schadet eine blaue Karte dem Team sofort.



Wurde das mit den Zeitstrafen nicht mal bei der FIFA diskutiert?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Freies Auswechseln+Zeitstrafen bei Fußball hatten sie damals beim Austausch in Frankreich. Das war ein ziemliches Gemetzel.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das Spiel Kolumbien gegen Senegal war qualitativ nicht so besonders. Aber immerhin wurde es besser als sie mitbekommen haben, dass Polen gegen Japan in Führung gegangen ist.
Kolumbien und Japan sind weiter! Aber werden bestimmt im Achtelfinale rausfliegen...


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Freies Auswechseln+Zeitstrafen bei Fußball hatten sie damals beim Austausch in Frankreich. Das war ein ziemliches Gemetzel.


Freies Auswechseln fände ich nicht notwendig. 
Nettospielzeit dagegen schon. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollten die beiden nichts riskieren? Beide sind qualifiziert und der Sieger gewinnt die Gruppe.


Komisch, beide Mannschaften spielen mit dem B-Team. Und die erste Halbzeit war ja von Risiko geprägt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die ersten 15 Minuten waren sehr temporeich. Dann ging die Luft wieder etwas raus. Mal gucken wie es gleich weitergeht...


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die ersten 15 Minuten waren sehr temporeich. Dann ging die Luft wieder etwas raus. Mal gucken wie es gleich weitergeht...



Genauso langweilig.
Die Belgier sind mit Platz 2 bestens zufrieden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kann mir Spiele als Neutraler nicht anschauen. Mir ist total egal, ob Belgien oder England gewinnt. Schaue deswegen Tunesien gegen Panama.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso langweilig.
> Die Belgier sind mit Platz 2 bestens zufrieden.


Tja da hast du dich verschätzt. Nach der Halbzeit ging es erst richtig los!

Ich sehe übrigens beide Mannschaften schon im Viertelfinale! Japan und Kolumbien müßten sie locker packen. Ausser sie haben einen starken Leistungseinbruch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja da hast du dich verschätzt. Nach der Halbzeit ging es erst richtig los!
> 
> Ich sehe übrigens beide Mannschaften schon im Viertelfinale! Japan und Kolumbien müßten sie locker packen. Ausser sie haben einen starken Leistungseinbruch.



Ich sekundiere!


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich sekundiere!


Das heisst?


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich gehe mit deiner Meinung konform!


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit deiner Meinung konform!


Achso! Hehe, alles klar.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe übrigens beide Mannschaften schon im Viertelfinale! Japan und Kolumbien müßten sie locker packen. Ausser sie haben einen starken Leistungseinbruch.



Andere dachten auch, dass man schon weiter ist und man erst gar nicht antreten müsste, da ja alle Angst vor dem Weltmeister haben.
Na ja.
Das Dilemma bei KO Spielen ist, dass schon kleine Einflüsse große Wirkung haben können.
Lass mal Belgien oder England nach 2 Minuten nur noch mit 10 Mann aufm Platz stehen.
Oder Elfmeter werden inzwischen deutlich häufiger gepfiffen als noch bei der letzten WM.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Andere dachten auch, dass man schon weiter ist und man erst gar nicht antreten müsste, da ja alle Angst vor dem Weltmeister haben.
> Na ja.
> Das Dilemma bei KO Spielen ist, dass schon kleine Einflüsse große Wirkung haben können.
> Lass mal Belgien oder England nach 2 Minuten nur noch mit 10 Mann aufm Platz stehen.
> Oder Elfmeter werden inzwischen deutlich häufiger gepfiffen als noch bei der letzten WM.


Ja wenn es unglücklich verläuft. Es gibt ja viele Faktoren die einwirken können. Aber im "Normalfall" sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Andere dachten auch, dass man schon weiter ist und man erst gar nicht antreten müsste, da ja alle Angst vor dem Weltmeister haben.
> Na ja.
> Das Dilemma bei KO Spielen ist, dass schon kleine Einflüsse große Wirkung haben können.
> Lass mal Belgien oder England nach 2 Minuten nur noch mit 10 Mann aufm Platz stehen.
> Oder Elfmeter werden inzwischen deutlich häufiger gepfiffen als noch bei der letzten WM.



Ein Platzverweis ist viel aber kein kleiner Einfluss^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein Platzverweis ist viel aber kein kleiner Einfluss^^



Eine Karte ist ein kleiner Einfluss mit einer großen Wirkung. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja wenn es unglücklich verläuft. Es gibt ja viele Faktoren die einwirken können. Aber im "Normalfall" sollte das nicht passieren.



Dann freue ich mich auf Belgien gegen Brasilien. Mal abwarten.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann freue ich mich auf Belgien gegen Brasilien. Mal abwarten.


Jau. Das wäre eine coole Begegnung!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich nenne mal meinen Tipp zum Viertelfinale:

Uruguay gegen Frankreich.
Brasilien gegen Belgien.
Spanien gegen Kroatien.
Schweden gegen England.

Mein Tipp fürs Halbfinale:
vier europäische Mannschaften.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal meinen Tipp zum Viertelfinale:
> 
> Uruguay gegen Frankreich.
> Brasilien gegen Belgien.
> ...


EM oder WM?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bei der WM in Deutschland standen auch 4 europäische Teams im Halbfinale.
Und ich sehe nicht, wo Kolumbien, Argentinien oder Brasilien da besser sind.
Die Afrikaner sind ja schon alle draußen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei der WM in Deutschland standen auch 4 europäische Teams im Halbfinale.
> Und ich sehe nicht, wo Kolumbien, Argentinien oder Brasilien da besser sind.
> Die Afrikaner sind ja schon alle draußen.


Japan [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Japan


Die werden Weltmeister!


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die werden Weltmeister!


Südkorea kam 2002 doch auch ins Halbfinale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Südkorea kam 2002 doch auch ins Halbfinale.


Und die Griechen wurde mit katastrophaler Spielweise Europameister.

Da müssen die schon sehr viel Glück haben!


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und die Griechen wurde mit katastrophaler Spielweise Europameister.
> 
> Da müssen die schon sehr viel Glück haben!


Griechenland war einfach effektiv. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Griechenland war einfach effektiv.


Das kann man so oder so auslegen.

Auf jeden Fall waren sie mir symphatisch, auch mit "Rehakles" als Trainer, ich hatte ihnen den Sieg gewönnt. Wie wohl die meisten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal meinen Tipp zum Viertelfinale:
> 
> Uruguay gegen Frankreich.
> Brasilien gegen Belgien.
> ...



Unter normalen Voraussetzungen ist das n guter Tipp aber was ist schon "normal" bei dieser WM?


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich glaube heute ist Spielpause oder? Ärgerlich!


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ja der erste Tag ohne Spiel aber immerhin schönes Wetter.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich verweise auch hier noch mal gerne auf die beste Aktion der WM bisher.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaQdiZxyphc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich verweise auch hier noch mal gerne auf die beste Aktion der WM bisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der war gut!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Hat ihm bestimmt der Stöger beigebracht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Es ist heute irgendwie unheimlich ohne Fußball.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Geiles Spiel bisher.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Unter normalen Voraussetzungen ist das n guter Tipp aber was ist schon "normal" bei dieser WM?



Frankreich ist weiter.
Noch liege ich gut.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Super Spiel! Sowas will ich sehen! Da ist richtige Leidenschaft drin gewesen. Frankreich ist verdient weiter!


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Messi draußen, jetzt fliegt noch Ronaldo raus.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Messi draußen, jetzt fliegt noch Ronaldo raus.


Das wärs. 

Für ihn wäre natürlich der "krönende Abschluss",  wenn er mit Portugal Weltmeister wird. Und er dabei noch wichtige Tore schiesst. Aber dann müßte schon alles für sie/ihn optimal laufen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die "Goldene Generation" Luis Figo, Rui Costa etc. haben Ronaldo, Quaresma usw. schon jetzt hinter sich gelassen. Eigentlich haben die Nichts mehr zu beweisen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ronaldo und Messi sind noch nie Weltmeister geworden, letzterer hat im Nationaltrikot noch überhaupt keinen Titel gewonnen. Beide gelten aber als die besten Fußballer ihrer Generation.

Auf einer Stufe mit den alten Legenden Beckenbauer, Maradona, Matthäus, Pelé, Ronaldo (9), Ronaldinho, Zidané usw. stehen sie also noch nicht. 
Zwei absoluten Top-Spielern, die schon öfter zum Weltfußballer gewählt wurden, als die obig genannten, fehlt dagegen immernoch die "Krönung".


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ronaldo hat mit der EM bereits viel mehr aus dem Portugiesischen Kader rausgeholt als man jemals erwarten durfte. Messi dagegen hatte durchaus sehr gute Mitspieler aber die Mannschaft wurde immer nur auf ihnen reduziert, was weder der Mannschaft noch ihm zuträglich war.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Warum Quaresma so spät?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Frage ich mich auch gerade. Im Verein ist ihm ja manchmal einfach langweilig, aber ein KO Spiel für sein Land wird er immer 150% geben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Unverdient ist es nicht ... Glückwunsch an die Urus.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ronaldo und Messi sind noch nie Weltmeister geworden, letzterer hat im Nationaltrikot noch überhaupt keinen Titel gewonnen. Beide gelten aber als die besten Fußballer ihrer Generation.
> 
> Auf einer Stufe mit den alten Legenden Beckenbauer, Maradona, Matthäus, Pelé, Ronaldo (9), Ronaldinho, Zidané usw. stehen sie also noch nicht.
> Zwei absoluten Top-Spielern, die schon öfter zum Weltfußballer gewählt wurden, als die obig genannten, fehlt dagegen immernoch die "Krönung".



Was willst du mit Ronaldinho? Der war maximal 3-4 Jahre auf Top-Niveau, Messi und Ronaldo sind jeweils seit mehr als 10 Jahren top. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Sagte ja, Ronaldo schafft es nicht.

Die WM bleibt halt einfach nicht seine Wiese.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf einer Stufe mit den alten Legenden Beckenbauer, Maradona, Matthäus, Pelé, Ronaldo (9), Ronaldinho, Zidané usw. stehen sie also noch nicht.
> Zwei absoluten Top-Spielern, die schon öfter zum Weltfußballer gewählt wurden, als die obig genannten, fehlt dagegen immernoch die "Krönung".



Na ja. Legenden sind die, die ihre Titel verteidigen können. Einen Titel holen ist immer drin. Siehe Griechenland bei der EM in Portugal.
Aber die Superstars sind die, die den titel bestätigen.
Und das muss nicht nur der WM Titel sein. 3x in Folge die Champions League zu holen ist schon heftig.
Man könnte genauso fragen, wieso Philipp Lahm nie Fußballer des Jahres wurde. Verschwörung? Vetternwirtschaft?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Fünfmal hintereinander Deutscher Meister zu werden ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Boshafte weden jetzt jedoch sagen, der FC Bayern kauft seit jeher der Konkurrenz die Spieler weg, deswegen ist das auch wiederum kein Kunsstück.

Ähnlich macht es Real Madrid, nur halt international und für aberwitzige Summen in einem Land, in dem zwei Drittel Jugendliche keinen Job haben. 
Der nächste Verein, der das schafft, wird früher oder später mal PSG oder ManCity...

Und wie viele Abwehrspieler kennst du, die schonmal Weltfußballer geworden sind? Mir fallen auf Anhieb höchstens drei ein.^^


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Fünfmal hintereinander Deutscher Meister zu werden ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Boshafte weden jetzt jedoch sagen, der FC Bayern kauft seit jeher der Konkurrenz die Spieler weg, deswegen ist das auch wiederum kein Kunsstück.
> 
> Ähnlich macht es Real Madrid, nur halt international und für aberwitzige Summen in einem Land, in dem zwei Drittel Jugendliche keinen Job haben.
> ...



Wen hat Real Madrid denn die letzten Jahre groß eingekauft?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Fünfmal hintereinander Deutscher Meister zu werden ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.



Ist es nicht schon 6x? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Boshafte weden jetzt jedoch sagen, der FC Bayern kauft seit jeher der Konkurrenz die Spieler weg, deswegen ist das auch wiederum kein Kunsstück.



Andere Vereine machen das ja auch. Aber nicht jeder kann sich bei den Bayern durchsetzen. Siehe Götze.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähnlich macht es Real Madrid, nur halt international und für aberwitzige Summen in einem Land, in dem zwei Drittel Jugendliche keinen Job haben.
> Der nächste Verein, der das schafft, wird früher oder später mal PSG oder ManCity...



Madrid hat in den letzten 2 Jahren praktisch gar nichts gekauft. 
Paris und Manchester haben gekauft und man sieht ja, wo die gelandet sind.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wie viel haben sie für Ronaldo 1 hingelegt? Wie viel für Figo? Wie viel haben sie für Zidané hingelegt? Wie viel haben sie für Ronaldo 2 hingelegt? Wie viel für Bale? 
Das sind Summen, die damals keiner getoppt hat, einfach weil es keiner konnte oder wollte - bis jetzt.

In der Bundelsiga kommt monetär dem FC Bayern auch keiner hinterher, die können innerhalb der Liga eigentlich kaufen wen sie wollen.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie viel haben sie für Ronaldo 1 hingelegt? Wie viel für Figo? Wie viel haben sie für Zidané hingelegt? Wie viel haben sie für Ronaldo 2 hingelegt? Wie viel für Bale?
> Das sind Summen, die damals keiner getoppt hat, einfach weil es keiner konnte oder wollte - bis jetzt.
> 
> In der Bundelsiga kommt monetär dem FC Bayern auch keiner hinterher, die können innerhalb der Liga eigentlich kaufen wen sie wollen.



Bale kam vor 5 Jahren, Ronaldo 2009. 
Schön, damals hat sie keiner getoppt. Und jetzt? 3x CL-Sieger mit verhältnissmäßig winzigen Ausgaben. 

Kurze Frage: Wie viel haben Man City, PSG und Barca die letzten 2/3 Jahre ausgegeben, und wie viel Real? 
Real ist derzeit einfach ein schlechtes Beispiel für unglaublich teure Transfers. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

wie lange spielt Ronaldo schon für Madrid?
Wie viele Titel hat er mit dem Team geholt? Wie oft hat er ein Spiel gedreht?
Ronaldo ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Neymar muss das erst noch belegen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Tja lief wohl doch nicht so optimal für Ronaldo und die Portugiesen. Obwohl sie die zweite Hälfte klar dominiert haben. Ronaldos Traum dürfte damit wohl endgültig geplatzt sein.
Uruguay war sehr clever und hat die wenigen Chancen genutzt und hinten alles gut zu gemacht.
Leidenschaftlich waren beide Mannschaften und haben bis zum Ende gefightet. War ein tolles Spiel!


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Und Kroos war n Schnäppchen...


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> wie lange spielt Ronaldo schon für Madrid?
> Wie viele Titel hat er mit dem Team geholt? Wie oft hat er ein Spiel gedreht?
> Ronaldo ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Neymar muss das erst noch belegen.


Tja, das hängt ganz massiv von der Sichtweise ab.
Messi hat damals als Jungspieler keine 1000€ gekostet, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Wie viel Titel hat der geholt?
Wie oft hat denn Ronaldo schon das Triple mit Madrid geholt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Messi hat in den letzten Jahren aber auch stark abgebaut. Ronaldo ist fit wie eine Turnschuhfabrik.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Ronaldo mindestens noch die EM 2020 spielen wird. Messi wir Schluss machen.
Ach ja. Und Lahm ist eine feige Sau. 
Ich hätte ja noch die EM 2016 mitgenommen und mit ihm hätte Deutschland sicher den Titel geholt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Als Lahm 2015 seinen Mittelfußbruch hatte, war der auch nie wieder voll auf dem Damm. 
Zumindest kam mir das so vor. Seinen - gefühlten - Zenit hatte er zwischen 2011 und 2014, wobei das halt sehr schwer zu sagen ist, denn Lahm war eigentlich ein extrem konstanter Fußballer. Deswegen "gefühlt".

Bei den Bayern hätte er locker noch die letzte Saison mitmachen können, 2016 hätte er beim DFB auch noch dranhängen können. Vielleicht hätte man ihn dabei ins defensive Mittelfeld stecken können, wo er nicht mehr die Außenbahnen rauf und runter rennen muss.

Jetzt, nachdem beim DFB Schweinsteiger auch weg ist, fehlen irgendwie die Leithammel.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja. Und Lahm ist eine feige Sau.
> Ich hätte ja noch die EM 2016 mitgenommen und mit ihm hätte Deutschland sicher den Titel geholt.


Nö. Der hat alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Als Lahm 2015 seinen Mittelfußbruch hatte, war der auch nie wieder voll auf dem Damm.



Wieso brechen die sich alle immer den Mittelfuß?
Ich hab mir noch nie den Mittelfuß gebrochen oder einen Kreuzbandriss gehabt.
Und ich leiste mehr als jeder Fußballprofi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Messi hat in den letzten Jahren aber auch stark abgebaut. Ronaldo ist fit wie eine Turnschuhfabrik.
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Ronaldo mindestens noch die EM 2020 spielen wird. Messi wir Schluss machen.
> Ach ja. Und Lahm ist eine feige Sau.
> Ich hätte ja noch die EM 2016 mitgenommen und mit ihm hätte Deutschland sicher den Titel geholt.



Nö, passt so. Abtreten wenn es am schönsten ist. 
Wie Zidane bei Real diese Saison. 
Mittelfußbruch ist meist die Folge von Überlastung. Lahm hat ja gefühlt kaum Spiele verpasst, irgendwann fordern die Minuten einfach ihren Tribut.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie Zidane bei Real diese Saison.



Ich glaube, er will frei sein, falls Frankreich einen neuen Nationaltrainer braucht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Didier Deschamps bei einem Titelgewinn zurück treten wird. Dann wäre Zidane da.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso brechen die sich alle immer den Mittelfuß?
> Ich hab mir noch nie den Mittelfuß gebrochen oder einen Kreuzbandriss gehabt.
> Und ich leiste mehr als jeder Fußballprofi.
> 
> ...


Lahm war ja nun wirklich selten verletzt obwohl er in jedem Spiel wie der Teufel rauf und runter gerannt ist; guckt man sich dagegen Schweinsteiger oder Robben an.

Ronaldo ist ja auch sehr selten verletzt, aber der stählt halt auch seinen Körper nach allen Regeln der Kunst.
Andere, wie Robben, scheinen sich weder richtig auf- noch abzuwärmen und fehlen dann wieder drei Wochen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er will frei sein, falls Frankreich einen neuen Nationaltrainer braucht.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Didier Deschamps bei einem Titelgewinn zurück treten wird. Dann wäre Zidane da.


Wollte Zidané denn nicht erst mal für 'ne Weile Pause machen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wollte Zidané denn nicht erst mal für 'ne Weile Pause machen?



Wenn die Grande Nation ruft, wird Zidane hören.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er will frei sein, falls Frankreich einen neuen Nationaltrainer braucht.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Didier Deschamps bei einem Titelgewinn zurück treten wird. Dann wäre Zidane da.


Ich bezog mich lediglich darauf dass er abgetreten ist als es am schönsten war. 4x hintereinander CL? Auch wenn es schwer vorstellbar ist, Real ist über seinem Zenit angelangt mit dieser Generation um Ramos, Ronaldo, Modric, Marcelo oder Benzema. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Da hatte ich mich mit meinen Sohn auch kürzlich drüber unterhalten. Wäre ein cooler Trainer für Frankreich. Auch wenn er sich mit einer Kopfnuss aus seiner aktiven Laufbahn als Spieler verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

So weit ich informiert bin, besitzt Deschamps noch einen Vertrag bis 2020 oder so. Und Zidané hat irgendwo schonmal klargestellt, dass er nicht Nationaltrainer wird.
Auch wenn glaub' ich Quatar ihn gerne gehabt hätte.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Da hatte ich mich mit meinen Sohn auch kürzlich drüber unterhalten. Wäre ein cooler Trainer für Frankreich. Auch wenn er sich mit einer Kopfnuss aus seiner aktiven Laufbahn als Spieler verabschiedet hat.


Ich glaube, den Kopfstoß hätte in der Situation nicht nur Zidané gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich lediglich darauf dass er abgetreten ist als es am schönsten war. 4x hintereinander CL? Auch wenn es schwer vorstellbar ist, Real ist über seinem Zenit angelangt mit dieser Generation um Ramos, Ronaldo, Modric, Marcelo oder Benzema.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Absolut. Sie müssen nachlegen, wenn sie weiter erfolgreich sein wollen.
Aber sie haben auch Geld liegen, da sie lange nicht groß eingekauft haben.
Allerdings sind die Leute, die echt Top sind, alle gut in Verträge gebunden und entsprechend teuer.
Harry Kane soll ja um 500 Millionen Euro kosten oder so.
Das gleiche Problem hat auch Bayern. Der Kader ist alt geworden. Verjüngung ist wichtig. Mal sehen, wann die Bayern Timo Werner kaufen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> So weit ich informiert bin, besitzt Deschamps noch einen Vertrag bis 2020 oder so. Und Zidané hat irgendwo schonmal klargestellt, dass er nicht Nationaltrainer wird.
> Auch wenn glaub' ich Quatar ihn gerne gehabt hätte.



Ist sicher eine Frage der Kohle. Italien braucht ja auch einen neuen Trainer und italienisch kann Zidane.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Kopfstoß hätte in der Situation nicht nur Zidané gemacht.



Man darf sich halt nicht provozieren lassen.
Nach dem Spiel hätte er ihn eine in die Fresse geben können.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da hatte ich mich mit meinen Sohn auch kürzlich drüber unterhalten. Wäre ein cooler Trainer für Frankreich. Auch wenn er sich mit einer Kopfnuss aus seiner aktiven Laufbahn als Spieler verabschiedet hat.[emoji317]


Naja war nicht ganz der WM-Titel, aber bekannnter wurde er dadurch definitiv^^ 
Tragischer wäre es gewesen ohne Titel abzutreten, aber er hat ja 98 in Frankreich den Titel geholt, und 2000 bei der EM. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tragischer wäre es gewesen ohne Titel abzutreten, aber er hat ja 98 in Frankreich den Titel geholt, und 2000 bei der EM.



Das war die Generation in Frankreich.
Mal sehen, ob 2018 eine neue folgen kann.
Oder 2022. Jung genug sind die meisten ja.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich denke eher, dass Conte wieder Trainer bei den Italienern wird.
Zidané geht dann möglicherweise nach Paris (französisch kann er ja ), wenn Tuchel dort mit seinen Ideen auf Grundeis läuft.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Na ja. Im Winter brauchen die Bayern einen neuen Trainer, wenn sie in der Meisterschaft 9 Punkte zurück liegen, im Pokal ausgeschieden und in der Champions League in der Gruppenphase gescheitert sind.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Zidané wird niemals Trainer in Bayern.
Nicht, weil die Bayern den nicht wollten, sondern weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass einer wie Zidané in der Bundesliga anfängt.

Ich denke schon eher, dass seine nächste Station in Richtung Paris oder Italien, vorzugsweise Turin, wenn Allegri seinen Zenit überschritten hat, liegt.

Und für den Fall, das Bayern Anfang der Saison abstinkt: Der Scheinwerfer auf dem Dach der Bayernzentrale mit dem Portrait von Heynckes ist doch eh' schon auf den Mond gerichtet, Hoeneß muss ihn nur wieder einschalten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Im Winter brauchen die Bayern einen neuen Trainer, wenn sie in der Meisterschaft 9 Punkte zurück liegen, im Pokal ausgeschieden und in der Champions League in der Gruppenphase gescheitert sind.



Träum weiter ... wenn Kovac gar nicht passt fliegt der früher.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man darf sich halt nicht provozieren lassen.


Kein Wort der Welt darf zu so einer Reaktion führen.


Two-Face schrieb:


> So weit ich informiert bin, besitzt Deschamps noch einen Vertrag bis 2020 oder so. Und Zidané hat irgendwo schonmal klargestellt, dass er nicht Nationaltrainer wird.


Was genau er da gesagt hat würde mich schon interessieren. Ich gehe eigentlich fest davon aus dass er eher früher als später französischer Nationaltrainer wird. Die aktuelle Mannschaft macht irgendwie immer den Eindruck ihre Siege trotz Deschamps statt wegen Deschamps einzufahren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso brechen die sich alle immer den Mittelfuß?
> Ich hab mir noch nie den Mittelfuß gebrochen oder einen Kreuzbandriss gehabt.


Dann machst du wohl zu wenig Sport  .
Kreuzbandriss habe ich selbst schon hinbekommen, Mittelfuß durch Überlastung nicht nur ein befreundeter Amateursportler.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Plan der FiFa, das 2026 insgesamt 48 Mannschaften in 16 Gruppen antreten sollen (3 pro Gruppe) ? Es also ein 16´tel Finale geben wird. Es wird wohl 3 Austragungsorte geben. Kanada, USA und Mexiko.
Ich denke die Qualität, gerade in der Vorrunde, wird darunter leiden. Weil dann viele schlechtere Mannschaften dabei sein werden. Welche sich normaler Weise nicht qualifiziert hätten.
Auf der anderen Seite bekommen mehr Länder eine Chance... so das vielleicht (mit Glück) auch Aussenseiter weiterkommen.

Aber ich finde das ist alles  too much!


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Plan der FiFa, das 2026 insgesamt 48 Mannschaften in 16 Gruppen antreten sollen (3 pro Gruppe) ? Es also ein 16´tel Finale geben wird. Es wird wohl 3 Austragungsorte geben. Kanada, USA und Mexiko.
> Ich denke die Qualität, gerade in der Vorrunde, wird darunter leiden. Weil dann viele schlechtere Mannschaften dabei sein werden. Welche sich normaler Weise nicht qualifiziert hätten.
> Auf der anderen Seite bekommen mehr Länder eine Chance... so das vielleicht (mit Glück) auch Aussenseiter weiterkommen.
> 
> Aber ich finde das ist alles  too much!



Finde ich cool. Auch wenn es teilweise dann nur eine Partie ist, aber es kommen eben mehr Länder dazu. Gut für die Fans dieser Länder. Stört mich nicht. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Könnte man machen, nur würde ich dann aber den Confed Cup aussetzen.^^


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte man machen, nur würde ich dann aber den Confed Cup aussetzen.^^



Confed Cup ist quasi ein Testlauf für den Veranstalter, der wird nicht wegfallen^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Plan der FiFa, das 2026 insgesamt 48 Mannschaften in 16 Gruppen antreten sollen (3 pro Gruppe) ? Es also ein 16´tel Finale geben wird. Es wird wohl 3 Austragungsorte geben. Kanada, USA und Mexiko.
> Ich denke die Qualität, gerade in der Vorrunde, wird darunter leiden. Weil dann viele schlechtere Mannschaften dabei sein werden. Welche sich normaler Weise nicht qualifiziert hätten.
> Auf der anderen Seite bekommen mehr Länder eine Chance... so das vielleicht (mit Glück) auch Aussenseiter weiterkommen.
> 
> Aber ich finde das ist alles  too much!



Man darf nicht immer nur zuerst an die Qualität der Spiele denken. Die ganze Welt rückt näher zusammen und der Aufspaltung ehemaliger Staaten in kleinere wird so ja auch Rechnung getragen. Auch wenn zum Beispiel Island bei dieser WM eher nicht aufgefallen ist, so war es sicher ein Erlebnis für die Staatsbürger dort genauso wie wie vor Ort in Russland. Desweiteren bekommen wir so Hoffentlich noch ein wenig mehr Pokalcharakter in die KO-Runde. Wo dann endlich wieder mal ein paar kleine für Furore sorgen. Ich finde es gut so, sonst sieht man irgendwann auch bei den großen Turnieren immer die Selben in den Endrunden. Ein Beispiel wäre da der Afrikanisch Kontinent, wo die Entwicklung wohl gerade Rückläufig ist. Sie haben dann trotzdem mehr Starter und der Sport bekommt plötzlich Bedeutung in Ländern die heute noch gar nix davon ahnen.

Edit: Die FIFA erwägt offenbar doch den Confedcup einzustampfen, ist aber bisher alles nur Spekulation.

Confed Cup 2017: Vor der Abschaffung gibt es noch mal zig Neuerungen - WELT

Milliarden-Angebot an die FIFA: Neue Klub-WM und Abschaffung des Confed Cup?

Ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Man darf nicht immer nur zuerst an die Qualität der Spiele denken. Die ganze Welt rückt näher zusammen und der Aufspaltung ehemaliger Staaten in kleinere wird so ja auch Rechnung getragen. Auch wenn zum Beispiel Island bei dieser WM eher nicht aufgefallen ist, so war es sicher ein Erlebnis für die Staatsbürger dort genauso wie wie vor Ort in Russland. Desweiteren bekommen wir so Hoffentlich noch ein wenig mehr Pokalcharakter in die KO-Runde. Wo dann endlich wieder mal ein paar kleine für Furore sorgen. Ich finde es gut so, sonst sieht man irgendwann auch bei den großen Turnieren immer die Selben in den Endrunden. Ein Beispiel wäre da der Afrikanisch Kontinent, wo die Entwicklung wohl gerade Rückläufig ist. Sie haben dann trotzdem mehr Starter und der Sport bekommt plötzlich Bedeutung in Ländern die heute noch gar nix davon ahnen.


Ja klar, dann haben mehr Länder eine Chance. Das finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Plan der FiFa, das 2026 insgesamt 48 Mannschaften in 16 Gruppen antreten sollen (3 pro Gruppe) ? Es also ein 16´tel Finale geben wird. Es wird wohl 3 Austragungsorte geben. Kanada, USA und Mexiko.
> Ich denke die Qualität, gerade in der Vorrunde, wird darunter leiden. Weil dann viele schlechtere Mannschaften dabei sein werden. Welche sich normaler Weise nicht qualifiziert hätten.
> Auf der anderen Seite bekommen mehr Länder eine Chance... so das vielleicht (mit Glück) auch Aussenseiter weiterkommen.
> 
> Aber ich finde das ist alles  too much!



Halte ich für bescheuert.
32 Teams reichen aus. Man muss sich halt in der Qualifikation anstrengen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Halte ich für bescheuert.
> 32 Teams reichen aus. Man muss sich halt in der Qualifikation anstrengen.


Ist aber ungerecht den europäischen Teams gegenüber. Haben weit bessere Gegner in der Quali, und wenn man sich Mannschaften wie Saudi Arabien oder so ansieht...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich wäre ja auch gleich dafür, die unterschiedlichen Lostöpfe abzuschaffen. 
Dann landen halt mal England, Deutschland und Spanien oder so in einer Gruppe. Das wäre auch fairer den kleineren Nationen gegenüber. 

Sollte man in der Champions/Euro League mMn genauso machen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch gleich dafür, die unterschiedlichen Lostöpfe abzuschaffen.
> Dann landen halt mal England, Deutschland und Spanien oder so in einer Gruppe. Das wäre auch fairer den kleineren Nationen gegenüber.
> 
> Sollte man in der Champions/Euro League mMn genauso machen.


Vielleicht sollte man stattdessen eher die Weltrangliste überarbeiten, daraus ergibt sich ja der Lostopf. 
Und nein, ich möchte keine Gruppen mit Real, Barca, Bayern und Juve. 
Für kleinere Teams sind solche Gegner nämlich absolute Traumlose. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Was nützt denen das, wenn sie es am Ende nicht mal bis zum Achtelfinale schaffen und weniger Geld kassieren?

Es ist seit Jahren immer das gleiche Spiel; Ein Verbund aus Bayern, Barca, Madrid, Juve und PSG sowie ggf. ein beliebiger weiterer Verein aus Italien, Spanien, Portugal und/oder England schafft es unter die letzten Acht bzw. Vier. Wer Sieger oder ins Finale kommt wird, den kannst du dir i.d.R. aus den ersten vier schon raussuchen.^^ 
Diese - ohnehin schon schwerreichen - Vereine sahnen dann noch die meiste Kohle ab, insbesondere nachdem die Gewinnverteilung vor ein paar Jahren genauso gestaltet wurde. Rumenigge fand das natürlich megatoll...

Wenn sich die Top-Mannschaften dagegen schon in der Vorrunde gegenseitig raushauen würden, würde das auch den Wettbewerb zumindest wieder etwas spannender gestalten.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Und wer will sich Qarabag gegen Maribor im Achtelfinale angucken?
Da guck ich mit lieber Liverpool gegen PSG an.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wer will sich Qarabag gegen Maribor im Achtelfinale angucken?
> Da guck ich mit lieber Liverpool gegen PSG an.


Eben. Und da die Startgelder ohnehin verdammt hoch sind, und die Stadien dann randvoll gefüllt sind, haben die kleinen Klubs auch was davon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist aber ungerecht den europäischen Teams gegenüber. Haben weit bessere Gegner in der Quali, und wenn man sich Mannschaften wie Saudi Arabien oder so ansieht...


Es ist ja auch nicht zwingend nötig die Quali Regionbezogen durchzuführen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Man ist das nervig was da wieder abgeht vor dem Elfer. Ich würde mir wünschen das man da viel mehr gelbe Karten zeigt. Kinderkram...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist aber ungerecht den europäischen Teams gegenüber. Haben weit bessere Gegner in der Quali, und wenn man sich Mannschaften wie Saudi Arabien oder so ansieht...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Das Problem ist, dass selbst schwächere europäische Mannschaft besser sind als die allermeisten asiatischen oder afrikanischen Länder.
Du kannst zwar den Europäern 2 Plätze wegnehmen und sie anders verteilen aber was soll das bringen? Dass du schwächere Teams in der Endrunde hast? Das ist dann so.
guck dir die WM doch an.
Kein afrikanisches Team unter den letzen 16. Nur Japan aus Asien unter den letzten 16.
Das ist einfach zu wenig.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Krass Spanien ist raus! Aber die haben es eigentlich auch nicht verdient weiter zu kommen. Die regulären Tore wurden beiden von den Russen erzielt (Eigentor und das normale). Und dann haben die Russen hinten immer alles zugemacht. 
War unschön anzusehen das Spiel. Und am Ende hatten sie mehr Glück. Als Gastgeber ist das ok und sei ihnen gegönnt.

Eben wurde auch gesagt das Eishockey bisher populärste Sportart in Rußland ist. Jetzt wird sich das wahrscheinlich ändern...


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Krass Spanien ist raus! Aber die haben es eigentlich auch nicht verdient weiter zu kommen. Die regulären Tore wurden beiden von den Russen erzielt (Eigentor und das normale). Und dann haben die Russen hinten immer alles zugemacht.
> War unschön anzusehen das Spiel. Und am Ende hatten sie mehr Glück. Als Gastgeber ist das ok und sei ihnen gegönnt.
> 
> Eben wurde auch gesagt das Eishockey bisher populärste Sportart in Rußland ist. Jetzt wird sich das wahrscheinlich ändern...


Also an Eishockey kommt Fußball sicher nicht ran. Eishockey ist deren Nationalsport. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Habe das nur im Ticker verfolgt, ist Iniesta nicht im Strafraum gefoult worden? War das Elfer oder eher nicht?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Also an Eishockey kommt Fußball sicher nicht ran. Eishockey ist deren Nationalsport.


Ok dann das "wahrscheinlich" mit "könnte" ersetzen.

Ich denke es gibt da jetzt nen Riesenhype in Rußland und spricht sich schnell rum. Das wird immer mehr Menschen dort für Fußball begeistern. Und wenn sie noch weiter kommen dann sowieso...



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das nur im Ticker verfolgt, ist Iniesta nicht im Strafraum gefoult worden? War das Elfer oder eher nicht?


Ich habe da kein Foul gesehen.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das große Favoritensterben geht weiter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Amon schrieb:


> Das große Favoritensterben geht weiter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Dafür werden neue Helden geboren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



> Da hat es sich fast ausgecict/getschitscht.


Kommentar der deutschen Audiodeskription, nachdem die Kroaten den Ball verloren. Was zum Kuckuck? 

Freue mich für die Russen! Hoffentlich werden sie Weltmeister.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bis jetzt 3 Elfmeter und 0 Tore Oo


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Also da waren teilweise echt dammt schlechte Elfer dabei. 
Naja, Zittersieg für Kroatien. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kroatien und Russland weiter. Guter Tag. Mal schauen, ob Russland das weiterhin packt. Könnte schwer werden.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Was für ein Spieltag. Gleich zweimal Elfmeterschiessen. Die Kroaten sind verdient weiter. Aber die Dänen waren auch ganz gut.
Jetzt bin ich müde.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kroatien hatte ich erwartet, allerdings klarer. Russland ist tatsächlich eine Überraschung, aber für die Stimmung sicher keine böse.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Schade, dass die Dänen rausgeflogen sind, als Holsteiner musste ich natürlich hoffen, dass sie weiterkommen. Auch wenn wir Holsteiner uns immer aus der dänischen Vorherrschaft befreien wollten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bei uns ist grad n richtiges Hupkonzert. 
Die feiern aber lange.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wäre der Hammer gewesen wenn Kroatien auch noch rausgeflogen wäre.
Dann wäre mit Dänemark wieder ein völliger Underdog weitergekommen und bei der WM gar nichts mehr sicher.

Bin ja gespannt auf Kolumbien - England, James kann ja möglicherweise nicht spielen.


----------



## dressler18 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Gibt ja seit der letzten EM die Doppelbestrafung nicht mehr (Elfer+Rote Karte). Nach dem gestrigen Spiel finde ich das diese entweder wieder eingeführt wird oder eine andere Lösung gebracht wird.

 Eine Regel die dazu führt das in einer bestimmten Situation ein Foul fast Pflicht ist gehört gestrichen. Man "zwingt" die Verteidiger in einer Situation ja zu foulen weil "kann ja eh nichts passieren" und hofft dann wie gestern das der Elfer gehalten/verschossen wird. Die Chance war ne 1000%ige und das Spiel wäre entschieden. Macht er das außerhalb vom 16er gibts instant Rot.

Kroatien hat es ganz klar verdient und ist mein Titelfavorit.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bei dem Foul dürfte der Schiri auch nach aktuellem Regelwerk Rot geben. Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme wenn es "im Kampf um den Bann" passiert. Rebic war aber schon zu weit um den Ball noch realistisch erreichen zu können.
Andererseits hätte in der Situation wahrscheinlich auch mit alter Regel jeder Däne das Foul gezogen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Na Ja ich gönne es den Kroaten aber hätte mich natürlich auch mit Dänemark gefreut. Allerdings hatte ich auch gedacht das es den Kroaten leichter fallen würde die Dänen zu schlagen. Bisher hat nur Frankreich Spektakel geboten. Die anderen Drei haben eher Arbeitssiege geholt aber interessant war es allemal. Mir ging der Quatschkopp beim Kroatien Spiel sehr auf den Sack, mit seinem ewigen Gelaber von Kasper Schmeichel. Es hätte doch gereicht das 1 oder 2 mal zu erwähnen, aber bei jeder Gelegenheit den Selben Kram zu erzählen?! Fand ich nervig.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich hätte gerne das Tor von Kroatien in der regulären Spielzeit gesehen. Das wäre zu 100% drin gewesen. Das was der Däne gemacht war das einzig logische. Und er hat richtig spekuliert, denn der Elfmeter wurde verschossen, bzw gehalten. Ich glaube selbst wenn es dafür rot geben könnte, dann hätte er das gemacht. Weil sie sonst sowieso verloren hätten.

Mal gucken ob sich Kroatien wie Spanien an Rußland die Zähne ausbeisst. Oder ob es ihnen gelingt dynamischer zu spielen und Lücken zu finden. Und ich hoffe das die Russen nicht wieder das Spiel "kaputt" machen. Weil ihre Art zu spielen alles andere als schön ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Da halte ich mal dagegen und sage, Fussball ist ein Ergebnis Sport. Gerade bei dieser WM fällt auf das jeder genau so agiert, wie es seine Möglichkeiten zulassen. Keiner ist Bereit von seinem Plan abzuweichen. Am Ende interessiert es eh keinen wie es zustande kam, siehe Griechenland in Portugal damals. Ist nicht sehr schön aber effektiv.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das stimmt. Aber schön anzusehen ist es trotzdem nicht. Ich wünsche mir einen Weltmeister der auch schöne Spiele macht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Klar, da wäre ich der Letzte der sich dagegen wehren würde aber am Ende gibt einem der Erfolg ja Recht.

Edit: Man hat gesehen das selbst die Spanier mit Tikitaka nicht mehr weiterkommen wenn man mit 2 Fünferketten tief steht.


----------



## dressler18 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dem Foul dürfte der Schiri auch nach aktuellem Regelwerk Rot geben. Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme wenn es "im Kampf um den Bann" passiert. Rebic war aber schon zu weit um den Ball noch realistisch erreichen zu können.
> Andererseits hätte in der Situation wahrscheinlich auch mit alter Regel jeder Däne das Foul gezogen.



Ach echt? War der Meinung das er keine rote geben darf in der Situation.

Vermutlich habt ihr recht er hätte das Foul so oder so begannen. Trotzdem gehört er mMn mit rot vom Feld! 

Die Kroaten waren wirklich schwach im vergleich zur Gruppenphase.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Edit: Man hat gesehen das selbst die Spanier mit Tikitaka nicht mehr weiterkommen wenn man mit 2 Fünferketten tief steht.


Ja da muß man kreativ und dynamisch spielen um sich Lücken zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja da muß man kreativ und dynamisch spielen um sich Lücken zu erarbeiten.



Mir fehlt so ein Spielertyp wie Maradona früher, der auch mal in der Lage war ein Spiel Komplett allein zu entscheiden. Dribblings so ab Mitte der gegnerischen Hälfte oder wie in seinem Fall auch gerne mal ab der Mittellinie ein paar Gegner ausspielen und dann noch erfolgreich Abschließen. Generell gibt es viel zu wenige die stark sind im 1 gegen 1. Hätte mir da bei den anderen Nationen mehr erwartet aber dazu gehört ja auch immer die Vorgabe vom Trainer usw.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ja da hatte ich auch mehr erwartet gerade von Messi und Ronaldo.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Mir fehlt so ein Spielertyp wie Maradona früher, der auch mal in der Lage war ein Spiel Komplett allein zu entscheiden. Dribblings so ab Mitte der gegnerischen Hälfte oder wie in seinem Fall auch gerne mal ab der Mittellinie ein paar Gegner ausspielen und dann noch erfolgreich Abschließen. Generell gibt es viel zu wenige die stark sind im 1 gegen 1. Hätte mir da bei den anderen Nationen mehr erwartet aber dazu gehört ja auch immer die Vorgabe vom Trainer usw.


Dann wirst du eben gefoult. Und wenn du ganz nah am Gegner dran bist, ihn schon möglichst bei der Ballannahme störst, kann er oft gar kein Tempo aufnehmen. 
So kann man auch Messi aus dem Spiel nehmen, was ja auch gemacht wurde. Messi ist nämlich besser als Maradona. 

Und ganz ehrlich, es gibt heute mehr als genug Spieler die ein Spiel alleine entscheiden können. 
Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar, Griezmann, Mbappe, Hazard, Bale, Agüero, Salah, Suarez oder Kane.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Früher hat man einen "Wachhund" abgestellt und wenn der im besagten 1 gegen 1 verlor sah man alt aus. Heute macht man daraus ein 1 gegen 3 und auch die sehr Guten bekommen Probleme. 
(Sehr vereinfachte Darstellung)


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das liegt halt auch daran, dass es heute keine wirklich guten Verteidiger mehr gibt. Stürmer ja, Mittelfeldspieler ja, Torhüter ja...

Früher hast du einen Guido Buchwald, Lothar Matthäus, Paolo Maldini oder Fabio Cannavaro hinten reingestellt, der die Stümer abgekocht hat.
Da hieß es: "Ey, bleibt ihr da vorne, ich klär das!"
Dafür brauchte es halt auch Typen mit Eier in der Buchse oder so genannte "Drecksäcke", die absolut gnadenlos und kompromisslos in die Zweikämpfe gegangen sind.

Heute stehen die Gegenspieler vor den Stürmen und machen sich bereits in dem Moment Gedanken, "Mann, das ist Neymar, hoffentlich krieg' ich nach dem Spiel sein Trikot!!!"

Entweder das oder du hast einen Sergio Ramos oder Pepe, welche sich bereits vor dem Spiel raussuchen, welche Knochen sie brechen wollen...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Matthäus in der Abwehr?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Matthäus war wie Beckenbauer auch ein Libero und der hat nunmal geklärt bevor's brenzlig wurde, häufig im Alleingang ohne Partner auf der Sechs.
Maradona konnte davon ein Lied singen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du eben gefoult. Und wenn du ganz nah am Gegner dran bist, ihn schon möglichst bei der Ballannahme störst, kann er oft gar kein Tempo aufnehmen.
> So kann man auch Messi aus dem Spiel nehmen, was ja auch gemacht wurde. Messi ist nämlich besser als Maradona.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, es gibt heute mehr als genug Spieler die ein Spiel alleine entscheiden können.
> ...



Sorry das ich ne andere Meinung hab.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Sorry das ich ne andere Meinung hab.


Sorry dass du dich halt nicht auskennst^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sorry dass du dich halt nicht auskennst^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Du kommst mit Tempodribbling und ich spreche von Dribbling ... dämmert es? Aber is gut du bist auch einer von den, die zu Frühstück Weisheit mit löffeln fressen. Sorry for wrecking your Day!


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Du kommst mit Tempodribbling und ich spreche von Dribbling ... dämmert es? Aber is gut du bist auch einer von den, die zu Frühstück Weisheit mit löffeln fressen. Sorry for wrecking your Day!


Und wie willst du am Gegner vorbeikommen ohne Tempo? Vor allem wenn dich dann der zweite Gegner einfach abräumt bevor es gefährlich wird. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Man kann das damalige Spiel aber auch nicht mit dem heutigen verhleichen. Heut ist das Spiel viel technischer und schneller als damals als Loddar noch den Libero gemacht hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das mit Sicherheit, aber der Loddar war halt auch jemand, der ohne Kompromisse und ohne schlottrige Knie in den Zweikampf gegangen ist, egal wer der Gegner war.

Das kannst du heute bei weitem nicht mehr von jedem Defensivspieler behaupten.
Wenn ich mir da schon die Körpersprache angucke - "oh mein Gott, das ist Messi/Ronaldo/Neymar, was tu' ich jetzt?!" 
Niemand schafft es diese Spieler immer im Alleingang abzukochen, das ist klar und das verlangt auch niemand.

Aber wenn ich dann z.B. wie ein Niklas Süle vor Ehrfurcht erstarre und das erste das ich nach dem Spiel tue, dessen Trikot ergattere, dann sagt das nunmal einiges über die heutige Generation an Abwehrspielern aus. 

Der Loddar brabbelt auch viel Unsinn, aber mit einem hatte er auch mal recht: Dass ein Verteidiger auch mal ein Sauhund sein muss, der dem Gegenspieler zeigt wo's langeht. Und solche Typen findest du heute kaum noch. 
Ramos und Pepé fallen da einem immer spontan ein, das Problem bei denen ist wiederum, dass die nicht viel von Fairplay gehört haben...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Loddar brabbelt auch viel Unsinn, aber mit einem hatte er auch mal recht: Dass ein Verteidiger auch mal ein Sauhund sein muss, der dem Gegenspieler zeigt wo's langeht.


Bis das Blut spritzt und die Knochen brechen!


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ein Problem am heutigen Mangel an defensiv guten Außenverteidiger ist einfach die Jugendarbeit.
Du bist schnell, technisch stark und hast einen guten Schuss? Dann ab auf den Flügel. 
Roberto Carlos wäre heute kein LV mehr. 

Bale hat man ja auch von RV zu RF umfunktioniert, und es hat sich gelohnt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Matthäus war wie Beckenbauer auch ein Libero und der hat nunmal geklärt bevor's brenzlig wurde, häufig im Alleingang ohne Partner auf der Sechs.
> Maradona konnte davon ein Lied singen.



Ich bin dafür, dass wir wieder mit einem Vorstopper spielen.
Jemanden wie Karl Heinz Förster. Jemand, der 90 Minuten lang nur abräumt, nur zerstört, alles weggrätscht, was sich nähert.
Der muss nicht mal mit dem Ball umgehen können. Der muss den Ball nur weggrätschen können.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir wieder mit einem Vorstopper spielen.
> Jemanden wie Karl Heinz Förster. Jemand, der 90 Minuten lang nur abräumt, nur zerstört, alles weggrätscht, was sich nähert.
> Der muss nicht mal mit dem Ball umgehen können. Der muss den Ball nur weggrätschen können.


Ist halt schwer wenn Deutschland 90 Min lang gegen einen tief stehenden Gegner anläuft^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Gleich gehts los: Brasilien gegen Mexiko. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Firefox83 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los: Brasilien gegen Mexiko. Ich bin gespannt!



hoffen wir mal auf Mexico!


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Möglich ist alles! Das wäre dann der nächste "Underdog" der drinne bleibt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ja nicht wirklich. In der erste Hälfte war Mexiko ganz gut. In der zweiten bis auf 2-3 Aktionen nicht mehr.
Und dann dieses treten da auf Neymar als der am Boden lag fand ich armselig. Auch wenn noch ne Show gemacht hat.
Brasilien ist verdient weiter gekommen!


Edit: Noch was anderes...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8_igOVP6lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer kennt ihn auch noch?
War für mich einer der besten Schiedsrichter! Wenn nicht sogar der beste!


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Glatze Gnadenlos.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



iWebi schrieb:


> War wohl nichts.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Verdient draußen, hatten einen Schuss aufs Tor?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann z.B. wie ein Niklas Süle vor Ehrfurcht erstarre und das erste das ich nach dem Spiel tue, dessen Trikot ergattere, dann sagt das nunmal einiges über die heutige Generation an Abwehrspielern aus.


Es geht durchaus auch mit moderner Spielweise.
In anständiger Form hat der Kinderriegel Hummels/Subotic damals alles abgekocht was zu ihnen durch kam. Und das sogar ohne Foul und mit einer irren Torgefahr in die Gegenrichtung.


> Der Loddar brabbelt auch viel Unsinn, aber mit einem hatte er auch mal recht: Dass ein Verteidiger auch mal ein Sauhund sein muss, der dem Gegenspieler zeigt wo's langeht. Und solche Typen findest du heute kaum noch.
> Ramos und Pepé fallen da einem immer spontan ein, das Problem bei denen ist wiederum, dass die nicht viel von Fairplay gehört haben...


Satz 1: Er muss ein Sauhund sein!
Satz 2: Aber er soll immer Fairplay spielen!
Geht irgendwie nicht zusammen. Ramos und Pepe spielen einfach genau das was du forderst, abgesehen vielleicht von etwas überzogener Theatralik wenn es dem Gegner zu viel wird.

Was Deutschland tatsächlich bei dieser WM gefehlt hat waren ein paar Spieler (wie Loddar) die nicht so viel nachdenken sondern einfach Gas geben. Typ Poldi, Großkreutz etc. wie sie 2014 durchaus noch mit durften. Was die auch neben dem Platz an Motivation weitergeben ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen. Z.B. Kagawa bei Dortmund funktioniert ohne Kevin nur halb so gut. Und das liegt sicher nicht an der fußballerischen Qualität letzterens.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer wenn Deutschland 90 Min lang gegen einen tief stehenden Gegner anläuft^^



Aber du fängst dir keinen Konter, weil der Vorstopper alles wegstoppt.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht durchaus auch mit moderner Spielweise.
> In anständiger Form hat der Kinderriegel Hummels/Subotic damals alles abgekocht was zu ihnen durch kam. Und das sogar ohne Foul und mit einer irren Torgefahr in die Gegenrichtung.


Eben. Verteidiger müssen heute mehr können als einfach hinten rumstehen und abräumen. Sie müssen das Spiel aufbauen, sie müssen technisch gut sein und auch unsaubere Anspielversuche verwerten können ohne den Ball zu verlieren. 
Dann müssen sie auch noch schnell sein. 

Dass es heute keine guten Verteidiger mehr gibt stimmt einfach nicht. Klar mag die Zeit der großen Außenverteidiger vorbei sein, genauso ist aber der Stürmertyp der vorne nur rumsteht und die Kugel einschiebt nicht mehr wirklich gefragt. 
Das Spiel entwickelt sich eben weiter, und damit sind andere Spielertypen mehr gefragt. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Satz 1: Er muss ein Sauhund sein!
> Satz 2: Aber er soll immer Fairplay spielen!
> Geht irgendwie nicht zusammen. Ramos und Pepe spielen einfach genau das was du forderst, abgesehen vielleicht von etwas überzogener Theatralik wenn es dem Gegner zu viel wird.


Von Ramos mag man halten was man will, aber solche Spielertypen brauchst du in deinem Team einfach. Er ist das Herz von Real Madrid. Solche Spieler die sich einfach reinhauen brauchst du in deinem Team, gleichzeitig hasst du solche SPieler als Gegenspieler. Sie sind einfach extrem unangenehm. 
Terry, Ferdinand, Puyol, Vidic, gegen solche Spieler willst du als Gegner nicht antreten. 
Ach ja, dann gab es auch noch so unangenehme Arbeiter wie Gattuso, Roy Keane oder auch Matthäus. Heute heißen sie halt Kante, Casemiro oder Verratti.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du fängst dir keinen Konter, weil der Vorstopper alles wegstoppt.


Du hast ihn ja jetzt noch, nur ist es halt quasi der 6er. Gegen starke Gegner ist das 4231 ziemlich beliebt geworden, und die 2 defensiven MF-Spieler haben da durchaus ähnliche Aufgaben.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Heute nennt man es halt eine verschobene Doppelsechs wenn Libero und Vorstopper gebraucht werden.
Im Weltmeisterteam hatte man mit Schweinsteiger und Khedira genau sowas.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wobei das 4-2-3-1 bei defensiven Teams nur noch Theorie ist, denn wenn der Gegner wirklich mal über längere Phasen den Ball hat, wird das meist zu zwei Viererketten plus einen der anläuft und einen zweiten, den vorne auf Konter wartet.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Satz 1: Er muss ein Sauhund sein!
> Satz 2: Aber er soll immer Fairplay spielen!
> Geht irgendwie nicht zusammen. Ramos und Pepe spielen einfach genau das was du forderst, abgesehen vielleicht von etwas überzogener Theatralik wenn es dem Gegner zu viel wird.


Kahlenberg, Maldini, Cannavaro, Carlos, Schwarzenbeck, Borowka, Buchwald, Vogts oder eben auch Matthäus waren hart im Nehmen aber vergleichsweise selten unfair.
Solche Typen gibt's eben heute nicht mehr.
Hummels hatte seine besten Zeiten in Dortmund. 
Und Ramos und Pepé haben ihrer Mannschaft auch schon oft genug auch Bärendienste erwiesen, als sie nach übertriebener Härte vom Platz geflogen sind - mit "Sauhund" ist nicht gemeint, dass ich auf meinen Gegner noch nachträglich eintrete.^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Und weiter geht es mit Japans 2:0 .
Auch Belgien fehlt gerade wieder der absolute Wille. Mit Fellaini wäre aber zumindest noch einer aus der Kategorie Motivationsmonster auf der Bank.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wahnsinn, ich glaube nicht dass Belgien das noch dreht. 
Fellaini statt Witsel wäre eine Möglichkeit, keine Ahnung warum der überhaupt startet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

...und Fellaini zum 2:2 . Hätten sie mal uns nach der Aufstellung gefragt  .


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ...und Fellaini zum 2:2 . Hätten sie mal uns nach der Aufstellung gefragt  .


Fellaini kannst du immer bringen. Ist zwar ein wenig hölzern, aber gewinnt dir jedes Kopfballduell, zerstört hinten wenn es sein muss und hohe Bälle auf ihn der abtropfen lässt sind ein probates Mittel welches auch Mourinho oft mit Erfolg genutzt hat. 

Hätte nie gedacht dass ich mich so darüber freue dass er weitere zwei Jahre für ManUtd spielen wird. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Da guckste mal. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Belgien das in der regulären Zeit dreht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Starker Konter. Heftig.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Au, das ist jetzt aber schade für Japan.
Hätte zwar auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass die wirklich weiterkommen, verdient hätten sie's aber irgendwo schon.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mehr verdient als die Kroaten.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War das ein geiles Spiel!!! Die Japaner waren mir richtig symphatisch. Toll wie die Belgier dann ausgeglichen und zum Schluß dann noch dieses super Tor gemacht haben in letzter Minute.
 Ich dachte auch das es in die Verlängerung geht.
Wenn Japan gewonnen hätte, das wäre echt eine Sensation gewesen! Aber auch so haben sie sehr gut gespielt. Respekt!

Belgien gegen Brasilien da möchte ich lieber keinen Tipp für abgeben. Echt schwer.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Belgien gegen Brasilien da möchte ich lieber keinen Tipp für abgeben. Echt schwer.



Belgien gewinnt. Denn sonst passt mein Tipp nicht mehr. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal meinen Tipp zum Viertelfinale:
> 
> Uruguay gegen Frankreich.
> Brasilien gegen Belgien.
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Der stimmt doch schon seit gestern nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bericht: Jogi Low macht als Bundestrainer weiter - FOCUS Online


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bericht: Jogi Low macht als Bundestrainer weiter - FOCUS Online


Da steht, Löw fühle sich an sein Wort gebunden. Ich glaube, er fühlt sich eher an sein Einkommen gebunden. Zumindest geht es ihm nicht um den Erfolg von "die Mannschaft™".


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Da steht, Löw fühle sich an sein Wort gebunden. Ich glaube, er fühlt sich eher an sein Einkommen gebunden. Zumindest geht es ihm nicht um den Erfolg von "die Mannschaft™".


Ich glaube nicht das es ihm ums Einkommen geht. Zumindest nicht primär.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es ihm ums Einkommen geht. Zumindest nicht primär.



Ich bin echt gespannt ob er es nochmal hinkriegt.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt ob er es nochmal hinkriegt.


Jau! Ich auch!

Bis zur EM haben sie ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wenn Jogi die Kurve bekäme wäre es ja schon geil aber wenn es schief geht ist es womöglich verschenkte Zeit.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Jau! Ich auch!
> 
> Bis zur EM haben sie ja noch etwas Zeit.


Eigentlich nicht, denn im September geht diese UEFA League oder so los, da geht es um die Quali...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, denn im September geht diese UEFA League oder so los, da geht es um die Quali...



Ne, die Nations League läuft parallel zur Quali. Die Nations League soll aber schlechteren Teams die Möglichkeit geben, sich auch mal qualifizieren zu können.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Schweden sind verdient weiter. Forsberg der beste Spieler der WM! 
Nein mal im Ernst... eigentlich hätten beide Mannschaften es nicht verdient weiter zu kommen... so schlecht wie das war.
Naja, es war noch etwas besser als das Deutschland Spiel.

Mal gucken wie England gegen Kolumbien heute Abend spielt...


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, es war noch etwas besser als das Deutschland Spiel.



Was ja bei dieser WM nicht unbedingt schwierig ist ...


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ne, die Nations League läuft parallel zur Quali. Die Nations League soll aber schlechteren Teams die Möglichkeit geben, sich auch mal qualifizieren zu können.


Quali is Quali und da kann es schneller brenzlig werden, als man denkt.
Frag' mal Italien und die Niederlande.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was ja bei dieser WM nicht unbedingt schwierig ist ...


Das stimmt!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das Jahr 2018 scheint das Jahr zu sein, in dem alle physikalischen Gesetze gebrochen werden. Der HSV ist abgestiegen, Deutschland in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden und England gewinnt ein Elfmeterschießen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Und ich liege mit meinen Tipps echt gut. Nur 1x daneben.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Sauber, England.

Wäre auch eine unverdiente Niederlage gegen die teilweise gehässigen Kolumbianer gewesen.
Jetzt müssen sie gegen Schweden nur etwas konsequenter spielen und sie müssen nicht nochmal ins Elfmeterschießen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich liege mit meinen Tipps echt gut. Nur 1x daneben.


Die Achtelfinals haben mich im Firmentippspiel die Führung gekostet. Aber das 5:4 gerade hatte ich tatsächlich genau so  .


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sauber, England.
> 
> Wäre auch eine unverdiente Niederlage gegen die teilweise gehässigen Kolumbianer gewesen.
> Jetzt müssen sie gegen Schweden nur etwas konsequenter spielen und sie müssen nicht nochmal ins Elfmeterschießen.


Ich finde auch das die teilweise sehr fies waren und für den Kopfstoss hätte es ne rote Karte geben müssen.
England ist verdient weiter!

Schade jetzt 2 Tage Spielpause.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die teilweise sehr fies waren und für den Kopfstoss hätte es ne rote Karte geben müssen.
> England ist verdient weiter!
> 
> Schade jetzt 2 Tage Spielpause.


England war schlecht. Das ist vorne viel Stückwerk, keine Einheit. Ohne Kane läuft überhaupt nichts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> England war schlecht. Das ist vorne viel Stückwerk, keine Einheit. Ohne Kane läuft überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Das Team ist jung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihre Zeit erst 2022 kommen wird. Dann sehe ich England im Endspiel.
Dieses Jahr sind sie zu grün. Gegen Schweden werden sie es packen aber dann ist Feierabend.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bei den Deutschen hieß es auch vor garnicht all zu langer Zeit Mal wieder dass man "für die nächsten Jahre" starke Spieler hätte. Plötzlich stehen wir wieder ohne Stürmer und ohne brauchbare Jugendmannschaften unterhalb U21 da.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Team ist jung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihre Zeit erst 2022 kommen wird. Dann sehe ich England im Endspiel.
> Dieses Jahr sind sie zu grün. Gegen Schweden werden sie es packen aber dann ist Feierabend.


Und welche wirklich vielversprechenden Spieler hat man? Kane, Rashford. 
Dazu werden junge englische Spieler durch die eigene Liga in der Entwicklung gehemmt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und welche wirklich vielversprechenden Spieler hat man? Kane, Rashford.
> Dazu werden junge englische Spieler durch die eigene Liga in der Entwicklung gehemmt.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Die Jugendmannschaften sind sehr gut. Davon werden einige den Weg schaffen.
Es kommt darauf an, welchen Stil man verfolgt und wie sich die Spieler einfügen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Jugendmannschaften sind sehr gut. Davon werden einige den Weg schaffen.
> Es kommt darauf an, welchen Stil man verfolgt und wie sich die Spieler einfügen.


Potenzial haben sie, aber durch die Homegrown-Regeln wird jeder englische Spieler von den großen Teams für Unsummen gekauft. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Heute um 16 Uhr gehts endlich weiter!

Ich schätze das Frankreich gegen Uruguay gewinnt. 
Belgien gegen Brasilien ist sehr schwierig... aber ich glaube das sich Brasilien durchsetzt. Auch wenn ich es Belgien gönnen  würde.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute um 16 Uhr gehts endlich weiter!
> 
> Ich schätze das Frankreich gegen Uruguay gewinnt.
> Belgien gegen Brasilien ist sehr schwierig... aber ich glaube das sich Brasilien durchsetzt. Auch wenn ich es Belgien gönnen  würde.



Ich sekundiere


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Cavani fehlt anscheinend, gut für Frankreich.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Cavani fehlt anscheinend, gut für Frankreich.


Ja Suarez alleine war heute eher schwach. Und das zweite Tor sehr unglücklich für Uruguay.
Das Spiel war nicht besonders schön. Dann  noch die peinliche Rangelei.
Naja, Frankreich ist weiter.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Na endlich, der letzte Gesalbte ist nun auch ausgeschieden.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Potenzial haben sie, aber durch die Homegrown-Regeln wird jeder englische Spieler von den großen Teams für Unsummen gekauft.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Dass der Fußball zu sehr kommerzialisiert ist, ist ja nichts Neues. Dagegen kannst du aber nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass der Fußball zu sehr kommerzialisiert ist, ist ja nichts Neues. Dagegen kannst du aber nichts mehr machen.


Das hat nichts mit der Kommerzialisierung zu tun...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Kommerzialisierung zu tun...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wieso?
Woher haben denn die englischen Teams das Geld um die Leute zu kaufen bzw. zu halten?
Selbst der Aufsteiger in die Premier League kriegt mehr Geld als Bayern München. Da würde ich als englischer Jugendnationalspieler auch nicht ins Ausland wechseln.
Denn es ist ja immer noch die Entscheidung des Spielers, wo er spielen will.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Woher haben denn die englischen Teams das Geld um die Leute zu kaufen bzw. zu halten?
> Selbst der Aufsteiger in die Premier League kriegt mehr Geld als Bayern München. Da würde ich als englischer Jugendnationalspieler auch nicht ins Ausland wechseln.
> Denn es ist ja immer noch die Entscheidung des Spielers, wo er spielen will.



Darum geht es nicht. Das wäre so oder der Fall, nur halt mit weniger Geld. 
Die Engländer haben die beste Liga, nur spielen englische Jugendspieler zu selten. Könnten sich junge Spieler bei mittelständischen Klubs in England entwickeln wärs ja egal, aber das können sie eben nicht. Große Klubs bieten (und müssen es teilweise) vermutlich gleich das dreifache Gehalt, wer würde da nicht wechseln? Es sind ja keine schlechten Kicker, aber bis aif Kane hat niemand Weltklasse.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Belgien ist weiter. Aber verdient wohl eher nicht. Sondern sehr glücklich.
Erst das unglückliche Eigentor von Brasilien. Dann nicht vergebene Elfmeter... das ist wirklich Pech. Zumal sie die zweite Spielhälfte klar dominiert haben.
Ich frage mich warum solche Schiedsrichter da pfeifen dürfen? Und wozu es den Videobeweis gibt?
Threshold hat mit seiner Prognose Recht gehabt. Jetzt sind nur noch Europäer dabei.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Belgien ist weiter. Aber verdient wohl eher nicht. Sondern sehr glücklich.
> Erst das unglückliche Eigentor von Brasilien. Dann nicht vergebene Elfmeter... das ist wirklich Pech. Zumal sie die zweite Spielhälfte klar dominiert haben.
> Ich frage mich warum solche Schiedsrichter da pfeifen dürfen? Und wozu es den Videobeweis gibt?



Da war kein Elfer dabei. 
War keine einfache Partie, aber der Schiedsrichter hat es relativ gut gemacht. 

Aber sicher ist Belgien verdient weiter. Erste Halbzeit klar überlegen, und Brasilien kam auch in der zweiten Halbzeit zu wenigen Chancen, und man selbst war bei Konter immer brandgefährlich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



iWebi schrieb:


> Der Ball war eh schon raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Knapp nicht, allerdings kann man hier schon Elfer geben, da muss ich mich korrigieren. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das war ganz klar ein Elfer. Haben sie eben auch nochmal analysiert im Fernsehen mit Urs Meier.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ganz klar ein Elfer. Haben sie eben auch nochmal analysiert im Fernsehen mit Urs Meier.


Waren die Deutschen, die waren Videoschiri [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Das wäre so oder der Fall, nur halt mit weniger Geld.
> Die Engländer haben die beste Liga, nur spielen englische Jugendspieler zu selten. Könnten sich junge Spieler bei mittelständischen Klubs in England entwickeln wärs ja egal, aber das können sie eben nicht. Große Klubs bieten (und müssen es teilweise) vermutlich gleich das dreifache Gehalt, wer würde da nicht wechseln? Es sind ja keine schlechten Kicker, aber bis aif Kane hat niemand Weltklasse.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Ja, aber eben genau weil sie viel Geld haben und den jungen Leuten Gehälter bieten, die sie woanders nicht kriegen.
Und dann setzen sie sich auf die Bank und schauen sich die Kontoauszüge an anstatt zu spielen.
Das liegt doch aber an den Spielern selbst. Wenn nur Kohle im Kopf hat, ist eben so. Wer spielen will, spielt und verdient dann halt weniger.
Und welcher Spieler hat denn Weltklasse? 
Bei den Deutschen? Na ja. Neuer ist gut, aber der steht im Tor. Kroos? OK, kann ich akzeptieren. Aber wer noch?
Guck dir die anderen Teams an. Wer ist da denn Weltklasse? Bei den Kroaten vielleicht zwei. Belgien hat 2-3. Die Russen gar keinen. Schweden auch nicht.
Weltklasse kannst du nicht züchten. Das muss sich entwickeln. Da braucht es Talent und Förderung.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Belgien ist weiter. Aber verdient wohl eher nicht. Sondern sehr glücklich.
> Erst das unglückliche Eigentor von Brasilien. Dann nicht vergebene Elfmeter... das ist wirklich Pech. Zumal sie die zweite Spielhälfte klar dominiert haben.
> Ich frage mich warum solche Schiedsrichter da pfeifen dürfen? Und wozu es den Videobeweis gibt?



Brasilien hat zu wenig getan. vor allem in der ersten Halbzeit und in der zweiten hatten sie halt Pech gehabt. So ist das halt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Threshold hat mit seiner Prognose Recht gehabt. Jetzt sind nur noch Europäer dabei.



Ja, ich hab mir eben schon selbst eine runter gehauen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich freue mich ja auch für die Belgier das sie weiter sind. Die sind mir symphatisch. Aber Brasilien wurde beschissen.
Naja, so ist das halt im Fußball. Gehört auch Glück dazu.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben genau weil sie viel Geld haben und den jungen Leuten Gehälter bieten, die sie woanders nicht kriegen.
> Und dann setzen sie sich auf die Bank und schauen sich die Kontoauszüge an anstatt zu spielen.
> Das liegt doch aber an den Spielern selbst. Wenn nur Kohle im Kopf hat, ist eben so. Wer spielen will, spielt und verdient dann halt weniger.
> Und welcher Spieler hat denn Weltklasse?
> ...



Kannst du es ihnen verdenken? Wenn du mit 18/19/20 Jahren plötzlich 75.000£ pro Woche verdienst...
Weltklasse kannst du sicher fördern, aber die Spieler müssen auch spielen, sonst hilft dir die beste Ausbildung nichts. 
Bei England hat Kane definitiv Weltklasse. 
Bei Deutschland? Neuer, Hummels, Kroos, Boateng wenn er denn jemals wieder bei 100% ist. 
Die anderen Teams? 
Frankreich: Griezmann, Pogba, Varane, Lloris, Kanté. 
Kroatien: Modric und Rakitic. 
Belgien hat Alderweireld, Hazard, De Bruyne, Courtois. 

Ich sage nicht dass es nur Weltklasse braucht, die richtige Mischung macht es. Aber England fehlt es meiner Meinung nach hinten an Sicherheit, und vorne läuft alles über Kane. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kannst du es ihnen verdenken? Wenn du mit 18/19/20 Jahren plötzlich 75.000£ pro Woche verdienst...



Natürlich nicht. Aber das hast du doch überall. Eben weils inzwischen nur noch ums Geld geht. 
Guck dir die Preise für Tickets in England an. Da kann sich der normale Arbeiter schon lange keins mehr leisten.
Ich hoffe, dass diese Entwicklung irgendwann gestoppt wird.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weltklasse kannst du sicher fördern, aber die Spieler müssen auch spielen, sonst hilft dir die beste Ausbildung nichts.



Natürlich. Daher würde ich als junger Spieler doch eher zu einem Club gehen, bei dem ich spielen kann. Denn nur wer spielt, kann sich auch weiter entwickeln.
Aber das liegt eben bei den Spielern und den Beratern.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei England hat Kane definitiv Weltklasse.
> Bei Deutschland? Neuer, Hummels, Kroos, Boateng wenn er denn jemals wieder bei 100% ist.



Boateng hatte vor 4 Jahren Weltklasse. Heute nicht mehr. Das gleiche gilt für Hummels. Kroos -- wie gesagt, kann man nehmen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die anderen Teams?
> Frankreich: Griezmann, Pogba, Varane, Lloris, Kanté.
> Kroatien: Modric und Rakitic.
> Belgien hat Alderweireld, Hazard, De Bruyne, Courtois.



Pogba ist für mich keine Weltklasse. Da fehlt es noch.
Lloris ist gut, aber keine Weltklasse. Ein paar gute Spiele machen noch keinen zur Weltklasse. Das erreichst du über Jahre.
Auch Neymar ist für mich keine Weltklasse. Weltklasse hat er dann, wenn er aufhört zu meckern und zu schauspielern. 

Wie definierst du Weltklasse?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht dass es nur Weltklasse braucht, die richtige Mischung macht es. Aber England fehlt es meiner Meinung nach hinten an Sicherheit, und vorne läuft alles über Kane.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass sie noch nicht reif sind für den Titel, aber in 4 Jahren kann es soweit sein.
Guck dir Belgien an. 2014 waren sie nicht so weit. 2018 können sie es schaffen. Die Spieler sind reifer und erfahrener geworden. Erfahrung ist enorm wichtig.
Die Franzosen müssen sich mächtig anstrengen, wenn sie Belgien schlagen wollen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Lukaku nicht vergessen


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Lukaku nicht vergessen



Für mich auch keine Weltklasse.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Sind "weltklasse" nicht alle, die für gewöhnlich immer international spielen, also in der Nationalmannschaft und/oder Champions League eine feste Nummer sind?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber das hast du doch überall. Eben weils inzwischen nur noch ums Geld geht.
> Guck dir die Preise für Tickets in England an. Da kann sich der normale Arbeiter schon lange keins mehr leisten.
> Ich hoffe, dass diese Entwicklung irgendwann gestoppt wird.


Überall geht es nur ums Geld, nur im Fußball (oder Sport) ist das nicht ok. Ja, ich finde aber auch dass diese Entwicklung nicht ewig weitergehen kann, und dem Fußball schaden wird. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Daher würde ich als junger Spieler doch eher zu einem Club gehen, bei dem ich spielen kann. Denn nur wer spielt, kann sich auch weiter entwickeln.
> Aber das liegt eben bei den Spielern und den Beratern.


Natürlich sind auch Berater mit von der Partie, aber wenn für Spieler X sagen wir mal 40 Mio geboten werden, was heutzutage fast schon normal ist, dann wird auch der Klub sagen: Das Geld können wir gut gebrauchen. 
Und wenn dir als junger Erwachsener so viel Geld geboten wird, dann kann ich es nicht wirklich verdenken wenn man den Klub wechselt. 
Eine Gehaltsobergrenze für junge Spieler wäre eine Möglichkeit. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Boateng hatte vor 4 Jahren Weltklasse. Heute nicht mehr. Das gleiche gilt für Hummels. Kroos -- wie gesagt, kann man nehmen.


Deswegen schrieb ich "bei 100%", Hummels war für mich auch bei der WM sehr gut, aber sah eben durch Boateng teilweise schlecht aus. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Pogba ist für mich keine Weltklasse. Da fehlt es noch.
> Lloris ist gut, aber keine Weltklasse. Ein paar gute Spiele machen noch keinen zur Weltklasse. Das erreichst du über Jahre.
> Auch Neymar ist für mich keine Weltklasse. Weltklasse hat er dann, wenn er aufhört zu meckern und zu schauspielern.


Lloris ist bei Tottenham seit Jahren einer der Top 3/5 Keeper der Premier League, zusammen mit Courtois und De Gea. Neben Neuer vermutlich der TW bei der WM der am längsten auf diesem hohen Niveau spielt. 
Also ein Spieler wie Neymar ist definitiv Weltklasse, egal wie man zu seiner Schauspielerei steht. Ich rede rein vom fußballerischen Aspekt. Suarez ist auch Weltklasse, auch wenn er ein unfairer Kaspar ist meiner Meinung nach. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie definierst du Weltklasse?


Ein Spieler der ein Spiel im Alleingang entscheiden kann, aufgrund seiner Klasse. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass sie noch nicht reif sind für den Titel, aber in 4 Jahren kann es soweit sein.
> Guck dir Belgien an. 2014 waren sie nicht so weit. 2018 können sie es schaffen. Die Spieler sind reifer und erfahrener geworden. Erfahrung ist enorm wichtig.
> Die Franzosen müssen sich mächtig anstrengen, wenn sie Belgien schlagen wollen.


Frankreich wird allerdings solche Chancen wie Brasilien nicht so jämmerlich vergeigen. Außerdem sind die Franzosen körperlich ein weit besseres Matchup mit Kante, Pogba oder auch Matuidi im Mittelfeld. 
Mir gefällt die Offensive von Frankreich mehr, da herrscht mehr Zug zum Tor, es wirkt organisierter. Brasilien hat sich da zu sehr auf die individuelle Klasse verlassen. Mir fehlte auch vorne ein Spieler der bei Kopfbällen gefährlich ist (auch wenn Agusto ein Tor mit der Birne gemacht hat), denn so waren hohe Flanken ein gefundenes Fressen für Belgien die nahezu überall große Spieler haben. Frankreich hat da zumindest Giroud, der kann Fellaini/Witsel auch was entgegensetzen, den Ball halten und auf Mbappe oder Griezmann ablegen. 

Für mich wird der Sieger dieses Duells Weltmeister. Eigentlich ein vorgezogenes Finale, denn Belgien und Frankreich sind für mich die besten Teams im Turnier.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Für mich wird der Sieger dieses Duells Weltmeister. Eigentlich ein vorgezogenes Finale, denn Belgien und Frankreich sind für mich die besten Teams im Turnier.



Merk dir meine Worte: Schweden wird Weltmeister.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Überall geht es nur ums Geld, nur im Fußball (oder Sport) ist das nicht ok. Ja, ich finde aber auch dass diese Entwicklung nicht ewig weitergehen kann, und dem Fußball schaden wird.



Klar. Tennis. Formel 1, US Sport.
Ich kritisiere alles. Aber dagegen machen kann ich nichts. Gucken tue ich aber immer noch, außer jetzt Tennis und US Sport.
Andere Sportarten haben leider kaum eine Chance.
Demnächst fängt ja wieder die Tour de France an. Gucke ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind auch Berater mit von der Partie, aber wenn für Spieler X sagen wir mal 40 Mio geboten werden, was heutzutage fast schon normal ist, dann wird auch der Klub sagen: Das Geld können wir gut gebrauchen.
> Und wenn dir als junger Erwachsener so viel Geld geboten wird, dann kann ich es nicht wirklich verdenken wenn man den Klub wechselt.
> Eine Gehaltsobergrenze für junge Spieler wäre eine Möglichkeit.



Klar. Natürlich. Und das wird immer so weiter gehen. Der Markt ist ja immer noch nicht gesättigt und gerade die englische Liga ist weltweit gefragt wie nie und der Preis wird steigen.
Die Frage ist eben, ob es eine natürliche Grenze gibt oder ob man den Markt regulieren muss.
Obergrenzen kann man machen, aber die können auch geschickt umgangen werden, wie der Deal mit Neymar gezeigt hat.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "bei 100%", Hummels war für mich auch bei der WM sehr gut, aber sah eben durch Boateng teilweise schlecht aus.



Hummels fand ich nicht gut. Boateng war ein totalausfall.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein Spieler der ein Spiel im Alleingang entscheiden kann, aufgrund seiner Klasse.



Für mich ist ein Spieler Weltklasse, wenn er auch Führungsklasse besitzt. Wenn er sein Team antreibt, nicht nur Spiele selbst entscheidet sondern auch der Antreiber ist, Spiele zu drehen. Daher sehen Torhüter da immer schlecht aus, da sie halt im Tor stehen.
De Bruyne kann Weltklasse werden, wenn er sein Team zum Titel führen kann. Das gleiche gilt für Pogba oder Mbappe.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Für mich wird der Sieger dieses Duells Weltmeister. Eigentlich ein vorgezogenes Finale, denn Belgien und Frankreich sind für mich die besten Teams im Turnier.



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Frankreich oder Belgien wird es schaffen. Ich rechne mit Kroatien im Endspiel, die sich gegen England durchsetzen werden.
Das Dilemma bei Frankreich ist meiner Meinung -- das ist zumindest mein Kritikpunkt -- dass sie das Spielen einstellen, wenn sie in Führung gehen. Das hat man gegen Argentinien gesehen und auch heute gegen Uruguay. Sie scheinen dann das Ergebnis verwalten zu wollen. 
Das könnte gegen Belgien nach hinten losgehen, wenn Belgien plötzlich ihr Spiel durchziehen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Merk dir meine Worte: Schweden wird Weltmeister.


Bei einer WM treten für gewöhnlich die besten Mannschaften an. Spätestens, wenn die Besten dieser Besten aufeinandertreffen, steckt der Teufel im Detail.
Zentimeter und Sekundenbruchteile können spielentscheidend sein.

Meiner Ansicht nach wird das bei diesen Einschätzungen, wer denn nun tatsächlich klarer Favourit ist und das Turnier gewinnt, meist nicht bedacht.
Was ist, wenn der Schiedsrichter mal wieder Mist baut? 
Daran schon mal gedacht?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Der Neymar Moment des Abends war für mich heute in der 8xten Minute als er den Gegenspieler neben sich sieht, statt direkt zu flanken in dessen Laufweg zieht und dann im Endeffekt einfach ins Aus läuft weil der Belgier sich weigert ein Bein zum Abheben zu liefern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bin schon sehr auf das Spiel Frankreich - Belgien gespannt, schade das Brasilien nicht mehr dabei ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Neymar Moment des Abends war für mich heute in der 8xten Minute als er den Gegenspieler neben sich sieht, statt direkt zu flanken in dessen Laufweg zieht und dann im Endeffekt einfach ins Aus läuft weil der Belgier sich weigert ein Bein zum Abheben zu liefern.



An die Szene kann ich mich auch gut erinnern.
Neymars Gesichtsausdruck war unbezahlbar.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Neymar ist ohne Frage ein sehr guter Fußballer aber genauso ein guter Schausspieler. Bisher hat er mit der brasilianischen Nationalelf noch kein Glück gehabt.
Letzte WM Klatsche von Deutschland bekommen. Diese WM wurden sie beschissen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mal sehen, was die Engländer nun reißen. Schweden wird sicher sehr dicht stehen und auf Standards hoffen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich sage mal Remis nach 90 min.

EDIT: Starke Engländer haben es doch in 90min. gemacht. Top!


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Remis nach 90 min.



Guter Tipp.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Guter Tipp.



In Tipprunden bin ich nicht so Erfolgreich ... aber ohne Letzten keinen Ersten!


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> In Tipprunden bin ich nicht so Erfolgreich ... aber ohne Letzten keinen Ersten!



Mach ja nichts.
Ich liege sehr gut. 
Hab Frankreich gegen Belgien und England gegen Kroatien getippt.
Mal sehen, ob die Russen wieder überraschen können oder ob die Kroaten endlich mal zeigen, was sie können.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wäre für Russland.

Dann hat England den leichteren Gegner und gewinnt gegen Russland in Russland.
...und wird vielleicht noch Weltmeister.

Das wäre mal 'ne Ohrfeige.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Na jedenfalls hab ich im Finale Belgien vs England getippt. Leider mussten wir das schon vor dem Achtelfinale Tippen, jetzt würde ich eher zu Frankreich vs England tendieren. Für das Turnier wäre es wohl gut wenn Russland es schafft, ich hätte nix dagegen aber habe auf Kroatien getippt. Kann ja nur schief gehen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Engländer sind verdient weiter!

Rußland fliegt hoffentlich raus. Ich mag ihre Spielweise nicht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Engländer sind verdient weiter!
> 
> Rußland fliegt hoffentlich raus. Ich mag ihre Spielweise nicht.



Interessiert am Ende doch keine Sau, das Wie... aber recht hast du.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich bin ja deshalb für England, weil sie die WM als Austragungsort eher verdient hätten als Russland mit seinen homophoben und autoritären Auswüchsen.^^

Aber naja, Putin konnte halt besser schmieren.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls hab ich im Finale Belgien vs England getippt. Leider mussten wir das schon vor dem Achtelfinale Tippen, jetzt würde ich eher zu Frankreich vs England tendieren. Für das Turnier wäre es wohl gut wenn Russland es schafft, ich hätte nix dagegen aber habe auf Kroatien getippt. Kann ja nur schief gehen.



Die Belgier sind sehr stark. Da müssen sich die Franzosen mächtig anstrengen.
Also -- dein Tipp ist aus meiner Sicht völlig i.O. Ich sehe das Spiel mit 50:50.
Wird aber mit Sicherheit ein klasse Spiel werden.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Belgier sind sehr stark. Da müssen sich die Franzosen mächtig anstrengen.
> Also -- dein Tipp ist aus meiner Sicht völlig i.O. Ich sehe das Spiel mit 50:50.
> Wird aber mit Sicherheit ein klasse Spiel werden.


Belgien hat aber durchaus Chancen zugelassen die Griezmann, Mbappe oder Giroud nutzen werden. 
Für mich das vorgezogene Finale^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Spannend ist das Spiel gerade auch. Und 1:1 gab 4 Punkte ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mega spannend das Russland spiel


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Belgien hat aber durchaus Chancen zugelassen die Griezmann, Mbappe oder Giroud nutzen werden.
> Für mich das vorgezogene Finale^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Auf jeden Fall. Das wird noch mal besser als das Spiel der Belgier gegen Brasilien.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Das wird noch mal besser als das Spiel der Belgier gegen Brasilien.


Das Spiel fand ich insgesamt gar nicht so hochklassig muss ich sagen. Dramatisch, ja, und definitiv gut anzusehen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin ja deshalb für England, weil sie die WM als Austragungsort eher verdient hätten als Russland mit seinen homophoben und autoritären Auswüchsen.^^
> 
> Aber naja, Putin konnte halt besser schmieren.


Da spricht der antiautoritäre Russophobe in dir.

Wusste gar nicht, dass bei mir so viele Kroaten wohnen. Die Hupkonzerte gingen bis nach Mitternacht. Da die Russen raus sind, gilt meine Unterstützung nun ihnen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Das Spiel war gestern Abend sehr spannend. Ich habe mich für die Kroaten gefreut das sie weiter gekommen sind.

Jetzt sind eigentlich nur noch Offensiv-Mannschaften im Turnier. Das werden bestimmt schöne Spiele.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Spiel war gestern Abend sehr spannend. Ich habe mich für die Kroaten gefreut das sie weiter gekommen sind.
> 
> Jetzt sind eigentlich nur noch Offensiv-Mannschaften im Turnier. Das werden bestimmt schöne Spiele.



Soo destruktiv waren die Russen gestern nun auch wieder nicht. Also hatte ich den Eindruck.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Soo destruktiv waren die Russen gestern nun auch wieder nicht. Also hatte ich den Eindruck.


Sie waren etwas besser als im Spanien Spiel. Das stimmt!


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Denkst du Belgien wird es machen?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Schwer zu sagen. Gönnen würde ich es ihnen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Absolut offen das Spiel, ja. Im anderen Spiel würde ich die Engländer leicht favorisieren.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Absolut offen das Spiel, ja. Im anderen Spiel würde ich die Engländer leicht favorisieren.


Für mich sind alle übrigen Mannschaften irgendwie gleichwertig. Deswegen ist es schwer das einzuschätzen. 
Davon kann jede Mannschaft das Ding machen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Absolut offen das Spiel, ja. Im anderen Spiel würde ich die Engländer leicht favorisieren.



Ich sehe die Engländer auch vorne. Mal gucken, ob die Kroaten wieder ins Elferschießen wollen oder vorher mehr Gas geben.
Die Engländer haben aber schnelle Leute, das könnte sehr interessant werden, dazu ihre Stärke bei Standards.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Auf jeden Fall sind jetzt keine Mannschaften mehr drin die sich "durchgemogelt" haben. Jede dürfte sich sehr verdient Weltmeister nennen.
Meine Sympathien liegen aufgrund eigener Verwand- und Bekanntschaftverhältnissen bei England und Kroatien. Wobei die englische Mannschaft ja noch eine Menge Turniere in der Aufstellung bestreiten kann, also hoffe ich eher auf Kroatien im Finale.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle übrigen Mannschaften irgendwie gleichwertig. Deswegen ist es schwer das einzuschätzen.
> Davon kann jede Mannschaft das Ding machen.



 Ich bin gespannt ob die Halbfinals in 90+min. über die Bühne gehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Engländer auch vorne. Mal gucken, ob die Kroaten wieder ins Elferschießen wollen oder vorher mehr Gas geben.
> Die Engländer haben aber schnelle Leute, das könnte sehr interessant werden, dazu ihre Stärke bei Standards.




Jetzt hat es jeder verdient das Stimmt wohl und Chancenlos werden die Kroaten sicher nicht sein.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kroatien wird, so wie's aussieht, nun einen Spitzenspieler einsetzen können: Ukraine-Ausserung: Kroatien-Star Domagoj Vida droht Sperre | Goal.com

Tja, die WM in Russland bleibt nunmal ein Politikum.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War wohl ein "schlechter Witz". Wäre sehr schade wenn er wegen so einem Vid gesperrt würde.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Natürlich hatte das einen politischen Hintergrund. Kann man den beiden Spielern auch kaum verdenken.
Ich schätze mal es wird wieder eine Geldstrafe geben. Da man die Schweizer/Kosovaren nicht gesperrt hat kann man es hier auch nicht tuen um ein ähnliches Maß einzuhalten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich hatte das einen politischen Hintergrund. Kann man den beiden Spielern auch kaum verdenken.
> Ich schätze mal es wird wieder eine Geldstrafe geben. Da man die Schweizer/Kosovaren nicht gesperrt hat kann man es hier auch nicht tuen um ein ähnliches Maß einzuhalten.



Ich hoffe es mal denn als neutraler Betrachter möchte man ja wenigstens die besten Spieler sehen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mir reicht es vollkommen, dass ARD und ZDF die Austragung der WM durchgehend für russenfeindliche Propaganda nutzen.

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie viel bei der WM in Qatar über Religionsfreiheit, die Rechte von Frauen und Homophobie gesprochen wird. Ach ne, da wird es dann wohl wieder um Sport gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Sportverbände, Dachorganisation(en) und Vereine tun seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit schon alles, um Fußballer von Politik fernzuhalten. 
Das einzige, was die dürfen (sollen) ist für das obligatorische Kabinenfoto mit der Bundeskanzlerin posieren und neben Politikern mit gehobenem Daumen in Kameras grinsen.

Zeigt man sich aber zusammen mit Despoten wird natürlich man gescholten. Gleichzeitig aber hält man im Land eines Despoten eine WM ab.
Heuchelei und Doppelmoral sondergleichen, sowas findet man in der Form nur im Fußball.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

2006 hatte noch niemand ein Problem damit, dass die WM im Land eines demokratisch legitimierten Despoten stattfand.
Ach ne, wir sind ja die Guten, die nur das Wohl der ganzen Welt im Sinne haben und nicht annähernd den Interessen einer Lobby nachgehen; ganz frei von Korruption.
Es gibt den Altruismus also doch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich freu mich trotzdem auf die Spiele.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mir reicht es vollkommen, dass ARD und ZDF die Austragung der WM durchgehend für russenfeindliche Propaganda nutzen.


Beispiel?
Mit Palina (nervig oder nicht) haben sie doch eine Menge unpolitische, positive Beiträge über das Land Russland gebracht.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 2006 hatte noch niemand ein Problem damit, dass die WM im Land eines demokratisch legitimierten Despoten stattfand.
> Ach ne, wir sind ja die Guten, die nur das Wohl der ganzen Welt im Sinne haben und nicht annähernd den Interessen einer Lobby nachgehen; ganz frei von Korruption.
> Es gibt den Altruismus also doch.


Deutschland hat damals so weit ich mich grob erinnern kann, weder Häuser in Syren weggebombt, noch hat Angela Merkel politisch unliebsame Personen vergiftet oder in Zellen gesteckt.
Ebensowenig ist mir bewusst oder bekannt, dass Merkel außerhalb ihrer Partei etwas von einer Despotin hätte.
Politische Konkurrenten in der Union hat sie ganz gerne mal abgesägt und "weggelobt", ganz klar. Was aber nichts im Vergleich dazu ist, was Putin ganz gerne mit dem einen oder anderen Kreml-Kritiker so anstellt.^^


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich hatte das einen politischen Hintergrund. Kann man den beiden Spielern auch kaum verdenken.
> Ich schätze mal es wird wieder eine Geldstrafe geben. Da man die Schweizer/Kosovaren nicht gesperrt hat kann man es hier auch nicht tuen um ein ähnliches Maß einzuhalten.


Ich hoffe es!

Das ist ein wichtiger Spieler!


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Hä? Tote Hose hier?
Jetzt gehts ins Rollen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Bis jetzt ein munteres hin und her aber doch auch ziemlich zerfahren.
Edit: Ok, jetzt gibt es eigentlich nur noch zwei mögliche Ausgänge: Hazard wird zum Spieler des Turniers oder Frankreich kommt weiter.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Tja. Schade für Belgien. Aber in der zweiten Hälfte haben sie etwas nachgelassen. Ich hatte es ihnen gegönnt, aber leider sollte es wieder nicht so sein.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja. Schade für Belgien. Aber in der zweiten Hälfte haben sie etwas nachgelassen. Ich hatte es ihnen gegönnt, aber leider sollte es wieder nicht so sein.



Leider. Frankreich hat das aber auch sehr geschickt gemacht. Belgien kam nicht mehr durch.
Mal sehen, wie es heute aussieht.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

In der Offensive sind die Engländer dank Kane vielleicht besser als die Kroaten, aber sie haben im Mittelfeld keinen Modric und keinen Rakitic.
Defensiv sind sie eher gleichwertig, im Tor ist Subasic aber eine Hausnummer bei dieser WM.

Ich denke, dass England heute leider nicht so viel reißen wird.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Modric ist auch eher eine Enttäuschung.
Gegen Russland ins Elfmeterschießen?
Peinlich.
Dazu auch gegen Dänemark bis zum Ende.
Die Kroaten hatten mehr Glück als Verstand. Heute ist das Glück vorbei.
Die Engländer gewinnen. Kane macht sein Tor.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Was an Modric so unglaublich toll sein soll, hab' ich zwar auch nie verstanden (fand' Rakitic immer als einen Tick besser) aber trotzdem hat England im zentralen Mittelfeld keinen technisch so versierten Spieler.
Es hieß ja immer irgendwo, dass das Mittelfeld entscheidend ist (was wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo stimmt) aber bei dieser WM hat sich besonders die Defensive rauskristallisiert.
Heynckes oder wer hat auch mal gesagt, in Pokalspielen entscheidet die Defensive. Und da sehe ich weder bei den Kroaten noch bei den Engländern einen entscheidenden Vorteil...


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Modric ist auch eher eine Enttäuschung.
> Gegen Russland ins Elfmeterschießen?
> Peinlich.
> Dazu auch gegen Dänemark bis zum Ende.
> ...



Eine Enttäuschung? Tor gegen Nigeria, Argentinien, Assist gegen Russland. Dazu 16 von 18 langen Pässen angekommen, 4 Schlüsselpässe gespielt um Chancen zu kreieren, 2/2 erfolgreichen Tackles, 8/10 Dribblings erfolgreich. 
Modric ist kein spektakulärer Spieler, aber er hat eine unglaubliche Ruhe am Ball, großartige Übersicht, seine Pässe kommen fast so oft an wie jene von Kroos. 

England hat bisher gegen vergleichsweise schlechte Mannschaften gespielt. Schweden? Panama? Kolumbien ohne James knapp im Elferschießen geschlagen. Zittersieg gegen Tunesien. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was an Modric so unglaublich toll sein soll, hab' ich zwar auch nie verstanden (fand' Rakitic immer als einen Tick besser) aber trotzdem hat England im zentralen Mittelfeld keinen technisch so versierten Spieler.
> Es hieß ja immer irgendwo, dass das Mittelfeld entscheidend ist (was wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo stimmt) aber bei dieser WM hat sich besonders die Defensive rauskristallisiert.
> Heynckes oder wer hat auch mal gesagt, in Pokalspielen entscheidet die Defensive. Und da sehe ich weder bei den Kroaten noch bei den Engländern einen entscheidenden Vorteil...


Frag mal seine Kollegen von Real Madrid was an Modric so toll ist. Er ist momentan der beste Mittelfeldspieler auf seiner Position. 
Jeder der ihm zusieht sollte eigentlich verstehen was ihn ausmacht: Ballsicherheit, Übersicht, Ruhe und Passsicherheit. Dazu hat er einen großartigen Schuss und arbeitet ununterbrochen. Fair ist er obendrein auch noch, simuliert keine Verletzungen. 

Bei den Kroaten sehe ich die Erfahrung. England ist jung, sie treten bisher aber als Einheit auf im Unterschied zu den vergangenen Turnieren.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Da ist Rakitic aber auch nicht anders.
Problem bei ihm ist dagegen, dass er (zumindest in Barca) die letzten Jahre nicht so konstant war. Aber bei dieser WM empfand ich ihn mindestens gleichwertig oder garantiert nicht schlechter, als Modric.
Aber beide haben mehr zu bieten, als die Mittelfeldspieler der Engländer, das ist schon seit einer Ewigkeit ein Schwachpunkt von denen.

Und Schweden war die defensiv bisher mit die beste Mannschaft dieser WM. 2:0 geschlagen, hätte auch höher ausgehen können, und das obwohl Kane in jenem Spiel keine gute Figur gemacht hat.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wenn man Kane sieht könnte man meinen der ist 10 Jahre älter. Aber macht vielleicht sein Bart.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Modric ist auch eher eine Enttäuschung.
> Gegen Russland ins Elfmeterschießen?
> Peinlich.
> Dazu auch gegen Dänemark bis zum Ende.
> ...



Forza England


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man Kane sieht könnte man meinen der ist 10 Jahre älter. Aber macht vielleicht sein Bart.


Er hat das größte Kinn  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber beide haben mehr zu bieten, als die Mittelfeldspieler der Engländer, das ist schon seit einer Ewigkeit ein Schwachpunkt von denen.


Aber warum auch das Mittelfeld dominieren wenn man einfach direkt zu den Stürmern brücken kann?


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber warum auch das Mittelfeld dominieren wenn man einfach direkt zu den Stürmern brücken kann?


Weil du damit auch das gegnerische Mittelfeld aus dem Spiel nimmst.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Eben, und genau das haben die Engländer bis kurz vor dem Gegentor erfolgreich getan.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

It's coming home xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Dann gibts hier gleich das nächste Feuerwerk und Lärm bis 1:00.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht unverdient. Glückwunsch Kroatien ...


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Endlich sind die Engländer weg. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Tja, schade für die Engländer.
Als gechasstes WM-Gastgeberland hätte ich ihnen nun wirklich den Finaleinzung und den Titel ausgerechnet in Russland gegönnt.

60 Minuten lang war Kroatien schlechter, dann hat sich England überraschen lassen.


----------



## Taonris (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Richtig unsympathische Truppe die Kroaten, Mandzukic war schon immer arrogant aber die zwei Außendecker haben noch einmal alles überboten dazu noch eine komplette Überforderung des Schiedsrichterteams


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Kroatien in der zweiten Hälfte und in der Verlängerung besser und damit verdient weiter. Würde ihnen auch den Sieg gegen Frankreich gönnen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Richtig unsympathische Truppe die Kroaten, Mandzukic war schon immer arrogant aber die zwei Außendecker haben noch einmal alles überboten dazu noch eine komplette Überforderung des Schiedsrichterteams


Hahahahaha ja genau, jetzt ist der Schiri auch noch schuld xD


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, schade für die Engländer.
> Als gechasstes WM-Gastgeberland hätte ich ihnen nun wirklich den Finaleinzung und den Titel ausgerechnet in Russland gegönnt.
> 
> 60 Minuten lang war Kroatien schlechter, dann hat sich England überraschen lassen.



Ja, das Tor hat sie geschockt. Damit kamen sie nicht klar.
Das Team ist halt zu jung für einen Titel. In 4 Jahren kann es besser laufen.
Aber ich sehe keine Chance gegen Frankreich.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hahahahaha ja genau, jetzt ist der Schiri auch noch schuld xD



Die Engländer haben das zweite Tor schlicht verpennt.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

In England hätten sie den Heimvorteil gehabt und wären durchaus ins Finale gekommen.
Ein Problem der englischen Spieler ist halt auch, dass es so wenig auf internationaler Bühne weit bringen.

Liverpool war ja der erste englische Verein seit Chelsea der es mal ins Finale der Champions League geschafft hat. 
Sonst spielt irgendwie kaum ein Engländer international, Mandzukic, Modric, Rakitic, Rebic, Perisic, Lovren, Subasic alles Spieler mit teils langer, internationaler Erfahrung...


----------



## Taonris (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hahahahaha ja genau, jetzt ist der Schiri auch noch schuld xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wenn du ernsthaft meinst die Leistung des Schiedsrichterteams war in Ordnung dann hast du vermutlich ein anderes Spiel gesehen, da war keine Linie erkennbar trotz zahlreicher Verwarnungen wurden keine Karten gegeben und was die Linienrichter gemacht haben war sowieso nicht nachvollziehbar, solche Fehlentscheidungen dürfen im Zeitalter von Videoschiedsrichtern nicht mehr passieren. Das der Schiedsrichter Schuld an der Niederlage war habe ich nie behauptet, das ist deine Interpretation.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> In England hätten sie den Heimvorteil gehabt und wären durchaus ins Finale gekommen.
> Ein Problem der englischen Spieler ist halt auch, dass es so wenig auf internationaler Bühne weit bringen.



Das größere Problem ist meiner Meinung nach aber, dass die Teams, die in Fühjrung gehen, das Spiel einstellen und das Ergebnis verwalten.
Das hast du auch gestern wieder bei den Franzosen gesehen, die sich bis zum 16er zurück gezogen und das Spielfeld den Belgien überlassen haben.
Bei England das gleiche. Anstatt direkt nach dem Treffer die verunsicherten Kroaten das zweite Tor aufs Auge drücken, haben sie sich den Ball hin und her geschoben.
Und dann haben sie den Ausgleich kassiert. Danach war die Sache im Prinzip gelaufen.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Wenn du ernsthaft meinst die Leistung des Schiedsrichterteams war in Ordnung dann hast du vermutlich ein anderes Spiel gesehen, da war keine Linie erkennbar trotz zahlreicher Verwarnungen wurden keine Karten gegeben und was die Linienrichter gemacht haben war sowieso nicht nachvollziehbar, solche Fehlentscheidungen dürfen im Zeitalter von Videoschiedsrichtern nicht mehr passieren. Das der Schiedsrichter Schuld an der Niederlage war habe ich nie behauptet, das ist deine Interpretation.



Die Engländer hätte in einer Szene einen Elfmeter bekommen müssen.
Da kann man dann den Video Schiedsrichter kritisieren. Er hätte das sehen müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Schöne Sache. Schade, dass das Finale nicht Belgien:Kroatien lautet. Ich hoffe, dass Kroatien das Ding holt


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Da muss ich ja Sonntag direkt beim Kroaten schauen gehen, 2004 war bei unserem Stamm-Griechen alles umsonst.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Mein Trainer meinte noch in der Vorrunde wenn Kroatien ins Finale kommt fliegt er rüber um es da zu gucken. Mal sehen ob er Wort hält.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Engländer haben leider gestern in der zweiten Hälfte zu wenig getan. Und als das erste Tor für Kroatien fiel wurden sie ganz aus dem Konzept gebracht.
Kroatien ist verdient weiter. Gegen Frankreich wird es sehr schwer aber nicht unmöglich. Gönnen würde ich Kroatien den Sieg, weil sie meines Wissens ja noch nie Weltmeister geworden sind.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Engländer haben leider gestern in der zweiten Hälfte zu wenig getan. Und als das erste Tor für Kroatien fiel wurden sie ganz aus dem Konzept gebracht.
> Kroatien ist verdient weiter. Gegen Frankreich wird es sehr schwer aber nicht unmöglich. Gönnen würde ich Kroatien den Sieg, weil sie meines Wissens ja noch nie Weltmeister geworden sind.



Die Engländer sind noch zu grün, aber sie werden ja noch ein paar versuche haben was zu gewinnen. Ich meine speziell auch mit dieser Mannschaft, alle noch Jung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Allein Lovren hat drei kartenwürdige Fouls begangen, die Leistung des Schiris war absolut grottig.

Trotz unsympathischer Spielweise haben die Kroaten verdient gewonnen. Hoffe, dass sie dann gegen Frankreich verlieren.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Engländer haben leider gestern in der zweiten Hälfte zu wenig getan.



Die Weste kommt wieder.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Weste kommt wieder.


Welche Weste?


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Southgate..  Mitlerweile berühmt für die Weste die er trägt


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Achso der Trainer!


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Glückwunsch an Belgien. Verdient gewonnen. 
Aber die Weste kommt wieder. Garantiert.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Jetzt sind die überbewerteten Engländer also nicht mal dritter geworden. 
Passt so. 
Viele haben ja gemeint dass Kroatien ein leichter Gegner wird...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die überbewerteten Engländer also nicht mal dritter geworden.



Wieso überbewertet? 
Das Team ist sehr jung und ist 4. geworden. Das nenne ich einen Erfolg.
Wo ist denn Brasilien geblieben? Wo Deutschland? Wo Italien?


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso überbewertet?
> Das Team ist sehr jung und ist 4. geworden. Das nenne ich einen Erfolg.
> Wo ist denn Brasilien geblieben? Wo Deutschland? Wo Italien?


Sie hatten den mit Abstand leichtesten Weg ins HF. Wurden quasi nie gefordert. 
Frankreich hätte England rasiert. Was bleibt denn von diesem ach so guten Team? Knapper Sieg gegen Tunesien, Kantersieg gegen Panama, Niederlage gegen Belgiens B-Team was ironischerweise zum erneuten Duell geführt hat. 
Sieg gegen Schweden, ok, dann knapp gegen Kolumbien ohne deren besten Spieler. Kane hat weder gegen Kolumbien noch gegen Kroatien fit gewirkt. 
England war längst nicht so gut wie es die HF-Teilnahme erscheinen lässt. 
Und nur weil große Nationen gescheitert sind macht es England nicht besser. War Costa Rica 14 auch besser als Spanien? 
Brasilien hat gegen Belgiens verloren, und das eigentlich erhobenen Hauptes. 
Und was interessiert mich Deutschland oder Italien? 
Die Engländer dachten das Finale ist sicher, und sind verdient gegen Kroatien rausgeflogen.
Im Endeffekt wurden zwei schlechte und ein mittelmäßiges Team geschlagen, keine Ahnung warum man das Team so hochlobt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Glückwunsch an Belgien zum dritten Platz! Haben sie sich verdient.

England war am Anfang des Turniers ziemlich stark hat aber dann etwas nachgelassen. Wobei die Gegner natürlich auch stärker wurden. 
Es ist eine junge Mannschaft mit viel Potential. Mal gucken wie sie sich weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

War n nettes Spiel.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich freue mich schon aufs Endspiel. Mein Tipp ist 2:1 für Frankreich. Wobei ich es Kroatien auch gönnen würde (wenn sie fair spielen).


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Im Firmen-Tippspiel musste ich taktisch auf Kroatien tippen weil nur der Erste gewinnt und den Platz zu erreichen bei einem Tipp auf Frankreich fast nicht mehr möglich ist (hab zwei Punkte Rückstand und weniger Tagessiege). Realistisch erwarte ich aber dass die Franzosen bessere Chancen haben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

ich tippe auch auf Frankreich weil die dann sicher nicht gewinnen!


----------



## Arrandale (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Ich fänds schön, wenn mit Kroatien mal ein "Underdog" gewinnt. Aber das ist dann doch etwas unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Also ich traue den Kroaten durchaus zu Frankreich zu schlagen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Autsch. 
Muss Subasic aber haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Verdienter Sieg für Frankreich. Hätte nicht gedacht dass Frankreich überhaupt so weit kommen würde. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Glückwunsch an Frankreich aber auch an die Kroaten, sie waren der Lichtblick bei dieser WM. Insgesamt ne gute WM nur der Sport war mitunter grausam.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Glückwunsch an Frankreich! Es ist am Anfang für Kroatien unglücklich verlaufen, aber das zweite Handspiel wurde ja nicht gepfiffen, dann gleicht sich das wieder aus.  Sie können trotzdem Stolz auf sich sein sind ja weit gekommen.
Tja, diese WM ist schon leider wieder vorbei.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wieso jetzt so viele von zwei geschenkten Toren reden...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Frankreich! Es ist am Anfang für Kroatien unglücklich verlaufen, aber das zweite Handspiel wurde ja nicht gepfiffen, dann gleicht sich das wieder aus.  Sie können trotzdem Stolz auf sich sein sind ja weit gekommen.
> Tja, diese WM ist schon leider wieder vorbei.



Einigen Spielen nach zu urteilen sollte man Froh sein das dieses Gewürge ein Ende hat nun.


----------



## Arrandale (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Gutes Spiel beider Seiten und ich denke, dass dieses Jahr selbst der "Verlierer" keine Träne verdrücken muss


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Immerhin hat jetzt zum ersten Mal eine afrikanische Mannschaft den WM-Titel gewonnen^^


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Immerhin hat jetzt zum ersten Mal eine afrikanische Mannschaft den WM-Titel gewonnen^^


Weil bei den Franzosen ein paar Farbige mitgespielt haben?

Guck dir die deutsche Mannschaft an... ist auch bunt gemischt.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Immerhin hat jetzt zum ersten Mal eine afrikanische Mannschaft den WM-Titel gewonnen^^


Ein paar Spieler von denen haben Migrationshintergrund und du sprichst gleich von "afrikanischer Mannschaft".
Armes Deutschland, weil man sich über sonst nichts aufregen kann.^^

Egal, 2022 ist Frankreich eh' in der Vorrunde raus.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Wenn auf 48 Teams erhöht wird sind die besten Mannschaften sicher Gruppenköpfe und es wird mit Kanonenfutter aufgefüllt... Das schaffen die Franzosen dann mit Links und 40° Fieber


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Naja, mir im Prinzip auch egal, wer in vier Jahren gewinnt und wo ausscheidet.^^

Die WM in Quatar hat eigentlich nur eins verdient und zwar einen Boykott von vorne bis hinten.
Hoffe der DFB überlegt sich's nochmal und bleibt gleich ganz daheim.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, mir im Prinzip auch egal, wer in vier Jahren gewinnt und wo ausscheidet.^^
> 
> Die WM in Quatar hat eigentlich nur eins verdient und zwar einen Boykott von vorne bis hinten.
> Hoffe der DFB überlegt sich's nochmal und bleibt gleich ganz daheim.


Wieso sollte er? 
Bayern fährt nach Quatar, Trainingscamp. 
Außerdem wollen die Spieler sicher dorthin. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hoffe der DFB überlegt sich's nochmal und bleibt gleich ganz daheim.



Wie jetzt? Rückgrat vor Kommerz? Im Fußball?!
In welcher Welt lebst du denn? 

Die könnten ne WM in einem diktatorischen Ministaat deiner Wahl abhalten und alles mit dem rotesten Blutgeld der Menschheit finanzieren und alle Mannschaften würden hinfahren und in die Kamera lächeln. Und die ganzen Fußballwahnsinnigen vorm TV grölen. 

Klar gibts da immer löbliche Ausnahmen unter Spielern und Fans aber zu glauben bei dem Spektakel ginge es um irgendwas anderes als Geld ist ziemlich naiv.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar gibts da immer löbliche Ausnahmen unter Spielern und Fans aber zu glauben bei dem Spektakel ginge es um irgendwas anderes als Geld ist ziemlich naiv.




Das ist der springende Punkt, König Geld regiert die Welt und leider verdirbt er auch doch so manchen Charakter. Mir werden die Summen und Entscheidungen zugunsten der Summen immer suspekter. Ich glaube ich hab noch nie so wenige Minuten von ner ganzen WM gesehen wie von dieser. Und auch die deutschen Spiele habe ich nie wirklich verfolgt. Is einfach alles zuviel Kommerz geworden. Wir bewegen uns da auf Wrestling Veranstaltungen zu und da ist ja jeder Ausgang eines Matches auch schon vorher bekannt. Das nimmt auch in den Ligen diesen Verlauf auf dauer. Dann is es auch damit hin und ich geh nur noch hier ins Stadion und schaue Amateur Fußball. Die Basis ist wenigstens noch am Ehrlichsten.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Die Szene das Abends war auf jeden Fall als Putin einen Schirm bekam während seine Staatsgäste 10 Minuten Durchweichen dürften bis man weitere Auftreiben konnte  .


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Oder weitere auftreiben wollte?


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Szene das Abends war auf jeden Fall als Putin einen Schirm bekam während seine Staatsgäste 10 Minuten Durchweichen dürften bis man weitere Auftreiben konnte  .


Ich denke Macron war es relativ egal. Und die kroatische Präsidentin ging nachher sowieso duschen [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er?
> Bayern fährt nach Quatar, Trainingscamp.
> Außerdem wollen die Spieler sicher dorthin.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Als ohb Quatar das einzige Trainingscamp der Welt wäre.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Als ohb Quatar das einzige Trainingscamp der Welt wäre.


Nö, aber es ist halt schwer dann als Verband zu sagen "wir fahren nicht dahin weil Grund 1,2,3..." während dein größter Klub schon mehrmals dort Trainingslager war. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Szene das Abends war auf jeden Fall als Putin einen Schirm bekam während seine Staatsgäste 10 Minuten Durchweichen dürften bis man weitere Auftreiben konnte  .


Das ist nichts im Vergleich dazu, wie Obama mal in China empfangen wurde. 

Habe das Spiel nicht gesehen und auch keine Hupkonzerte gehört. Meine französischen Nachbarn sind wohl verreist...


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*

Fussball-WM 2018: Ausschreitungen - Polizei raumt WM-Feier auf Champs-Elysees mit Tranengas - WELT

OMG

Immer wieder versauen ein paar Wenige, allen anderen die Party ...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fußball WM 2018 - Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die WM in Quatar hat eigentlich nur eins verdient und zwar einen Boykott von vorne bis hinten.
> Hoffe der DFB überlegt sich's nochmal und bleibt gleich ganz daheim.



Es geht um viel zu viel Geld. Siehst du ja schon daran, dass die WM im Winter stattfinden wird.


----------

